# my GF hates hunters/ rednecks



## wrestler

my girl freind hates people who hunt. (or kill animals for that matter) well i dissagree and i was wonderin what ya'll would do if ya'll were in this situation.


----------



## 243Savage

Seriously....find another girlfriend.


----------



## Nicodemus

Another vote for gettin` rid of her and findin` another one. At this stage in your life, a girl is easier to get, than she is to get rid of.


----------



## wrestler

com'n guys i am pleading for help... please give me some advice other than dump her. she is the most amazin girl i know... i have no idea, any thing other than that.


----------



## sinclair1

My wife dont care to participate, but I like it this way. The fact you say she HATES it ...thats a deal breaker. Run for the hills, she will have you wearing pink shirts and penny loafers


----------



## hoochfisher

x3! find a new one. you DO NOT want to be with someone you could never have a civil converstaion with about one of your passions in life. eventually, it'll end up where you have to give it up just to keep peace with her. and trust me, when you do something a woman doesn't like, she will never let it go. she'll hold on to it, and you'll get hit with when you least expect it.


----------



## wrestler

no no no... well  i hope not. she just doesnt like the fact animals are dying at my hands... hehe but she cried at her gparents house b/c they have some mounted animals... i really wanna work this out. and besides, i'd never ever ever wear penny loafers (or a pink shirt)


----------



## wrestler

hoochfisher said:


> x3! find a new one. you DO NOT want to be with someone you could never have a civil converstaion with about one of your passions in life. eventually, it'll end up where you have to give it up just to keep peace with her. and trust me, when you do something a woman doesn't like, she will never let it go. she'll hold on to it, and you'll get hit with when you least expect it.



we dont argue abt it, she just doesnt really like it


----------



## hoochfisher

okay then, try taking her and show her what really happens. the animals dont suffer as anti-hunters think. then show her how its not just for fun or sport and that the animal doesnt go to waste. 

then talk about it. find her favorite thing to do and ask how she would feel if you told her not to do it just because you dont like it.

if she cant understand then, find a new girl.


----------



## Nicodemus

How old are you?


----------



## wrestler

hoochfisher said:


> okay then, try taking her and show her what really happens. the animals dont suffer as anti-hunters think. then show her how its not just for fun or sport and that the animal doesnt go to waste.
> 
> then talk about it. find her favorite thing to do and ask how she would feel if you told her not to do it just because you dont like it.
> 
> if she cant understand then, find a new girl.


sounds like a plan stan

and i'm 15...


----------



## sinclair1

wrestler said:


> no no no... well  i hope not. she just doesnt like the fact animals are dying at my hands... hehe but she cried at her gparents house b/c they have some mounted animals... i really wanna work this out. and besides, i'd never ever ever wear penny loafers (or a pink shirt)



Has she ever mentioned a vegan lifestyle?


----------



## Resica

Does she cry when she sees a redneck?


----------



## hoochfisher

and if it doesn't work out, dont worry about it dude. your 15. you have plenty of time to find a girl around GA who has atleast grew up in a family of someone who hunts and will understand your passion even if it isn't one of hers.


----------



## wrestler

no she's not but (i dont wanna say this but she's a health nut) and she eats meat, just that she hates animals killed for sport even tho she knows i do it for the meat. i just want her to understand all you guys are not cold blooded murderers


----------



## KDarsey

Just keep her a while..you are young, she won't last long and  there is a heap of females out there that you can hook up with.
  It is one thing to not want to hunt or fish but to make you uncomfortable about it is another.


----------



## Nicodemus

Young man, a relationship is a compromise between two people. She doesn`t want to do that, sounds like. Let her down gently, and go on about your business. Find you one that enjoys the things you like to do. There`s some out there. You`ll know when you find her. You won`t be askin` what to do, like you are now.


----------



## wrestler

Resica said:


> Does she cry when she sees a redneck?


no but when we were talking she kinda got mad when she found out i was one, but she overlooked it and still says she loves me...


----------



## Resica

wrestler said:


> no but when we were talking she kinda got mad when she found out i was one, but she overlooked it and still says she loves me...



Did she say why she dislikes " Rednecks"?


----------



## Nicodemus

wrestler said:


> no but when we were talking she kinda got mad when she found out i was one, but she overlooked it and still says she loves me...





Run.


----------



## wrestler

Resica said:


> Did she say why she dislikes " Rednecks"?



she said that she dont like our "arogance in"
a) mud trucks
b) cammo 
c) boots


----------



## NOYDB

Run fast and far.


----------



## germag

x10. Run...don't walk, RUN away. Trust me, it's just not worth the trouble. Girls are a dime a dozen....find one that you have something in common with....and don't get too attached to her. You're way too young to get bogged down in "serious" relationships.


----------



## hoochfisher

my uncle in law grew up in WV. they had to hunt if they wanted to eat.  when he came to GA, he fell into this trap with a woman with the same view piont as your girl. 

and to keep peace, he gave up his up bringing and join her on the vegan trip she was on for 15 years. they divorced last year from a fight steming from him eating a peice of deer at a family  reunion 3 years ago. she refused to let him have anything to do with his family because we are hunters.  yeah, yall read that right. 3 years we didnt see him because of her lunicy. 

it was a long time coming. but that fight about that lead him to finnaly realize what a nut job she truly was.

he bought a rifle the day it was finalized! and was with us opening day last year and was finaly able to enjoy himself and our hunting heritage again. 

im telling you his story in hopes youll see its just not worth trying to make something work between to people who just dont understand the others enjoyments in life.


----------



## Resica

wrestler said:


> she said that she dont like our "arogance in"
> a) mud trucks
> b) cammo
> c) boots



If those are big issues to her, sounds like she has issues.


----------



## hoochfisher

> she said that she dont like our "arogance in"
> a) mud trucks
> b) cammo
> c) boots



a) take her out and show her how much fun those trucks are
b)take her out and show her how the camo helps in hiding you so the animals dont suffer "knowing" your there to kill them.
c) ummm...... at a loss here. the keep your feet dry and warm. just like the trendy little snow bunny boots craze im sure she has had her hand in.


----------



## wrestler

sinclair, she's cool w/ it now but still dont understand the ourpose oh hunting... she dont wanna change me soo idk... ughhh


----------



## hoochfisher

your waaaayyyy to young to be letting these kinda relationship issues bother you man. do what you want to do. if she cant get over it, she dont really love you for you anyhow. and thats no way to live.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

my prediction is if you don't man up right now you will be a whupped the rest of your life by all the women in your life


----------



## Blackwater

Wrestler, I think your answer lies in the quote you use at the bottom of your posts, i.e.:   josh. 1:9 "Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged, for the LORD your God will be with you wherever you go.” 

No matter how beautiful she is, no matter how appealing she is to you right now, there's only grief and misery and disillusionment ahead for you if you let a woman who really doesn't know anything about a subject she feels so strongly about, but nevertheless, INSISTS that you play by HER rules.  Her attitude clearly shows she's manipulative, controlling, less than honest, and less than fair.  

You tell me, young sir, just how is it that a woman like that could EVER provide peace and mutuality in any sort of relationship?

It's been suggested that you talk with her about it, and (if she will) take her out and show her what it's all about.  I personally doubt that'll do any good, because your generation is being urged at nearly every turn to CONFORM to "modern values," though those values are never clearly explained - just repeated over and over as if to badger you young folks into adopting a set of values and attitudes without ever having them explained fully.  That too, is never a pathway to any sort of enlightenment, understanding or peace of mind.  

Thus, if you take your own advice, as per Joshua, you'll hate it for a while, but it'll make you stronger, wiser and MUCH closer to being satisfied in your mind and heart.  It aint' easy, but .... well, you know, don't you?


----------



## brownceluse

I know it probably seems like she's the one, but trust me young man she's not! If she is crying over mounted deer on the wall of her familys home you cant fix it! Get rid of her! Good luck!


----------



## MsFit

I'm sorry, but I have to agree with most of the guys on here and I'm a woman.  It's simple, if you really enjoy hunting and do not want to give it up, then you need someone in your life that accepts it.  It's a known fact that some women marry a man hoping to change him.  If she is just the absolute love of your life, then talk to her and let her know this is who you are and what you do.  If hunting is not up for debate, then she either needs to accept it or show her the door.  Either way, settle it now so it's not a source of conflict.  Trust me, life is just easier if you have someone you can share it with.


----------



## deadend

Hindsight being 20/20, I wish that from the time I could walk until I met my wife I would have put any lame chick I didn't see eye to eye with on the road in haste.  Trust those that have been there.  All girls are "amazing" when you're 15.  Go find another.


----------



## wrestler

i aint gonna end up like my uncle-in-law he's whipped by my cousin.... i aint bein like that. soo uhh some words of encouragement 'd be nice rite now to haha but seriously, yall do give great advice and if this dont work out i'll eat my crow (preferably one that big lazer deer slayer'c crows) but for now i'll keeper.


----------



## Hunterrs

Plenty more where that one came from.  Kick her to the curb, fast.


----------



## wrestler

guys that posted after Ga hard hunter, 

YOUR KILLIN ME SMALLS!
 but i really think yall know what yall be talkin about and i'm gonna talk to her about this later tonight.


----------



## Keebs

LadyPump said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to agree with most of the guys on here and I'm a woman.  It's simple, if you really enjoy hunting and do not want to give it up, then you need someone in your life that accepts it.  It's a known fact that some women marry a man hoping to change him.  If she is just the absolute love of your life, then talk to her and let her know this is who you are and what you do.  If hunting is not up for debate, then she either needs to accept it or show her the door.  Either way, settle it now so it's not a source of conflict.  Trust me, life is just easier if you have someone you can share it with.



Ditto from another WOW, well said LadyPump!


----------



## Hankus

If she dont like mud, camo and boots then sharin a bakker spit cup is outta the question. You aint even got to the toughest questions yet like Realtree vs Mossy Oak vs Trebark or Ford vs Chevy or Beer vs Likker etc. 


RRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## SC Hunter

15 years old is to young to be worried about if this girl likes this or that there are plenty of girls out there! The whole boots thing idk! We wear boots at work and that's a city policy! There are plenty more fish in the sea


----------



## Jeff Phillips

run fast, run far!!!


----------



## wrestler

hardy har har


----------



## doublebrowtine

I've been married 18yrs to a wonderful women who doesn't like hunting, but has never tried to stop me and is very supportive to me and our 3 boys in our hunting. If your GF is not trying to stop you from hunting or drivin them 4x4 trucks then just enjoy dating and see how it turns out.


----------



## HALOJmpr

I'll put it like this ... my wife loves little poodles, sparkly rhinestones, pink clothes and likes to make crafty little things for herself and to sell.  You aren't going to ever find me liking any of those things but I would NEVER discourage or put down the things she loves.  By the same token I know that if I killed a deer somewhere deep down it would bother her.  She would NEVER tell me not to though and when she saw my pride and happiness after the hard work she would celebrate with me and we'd have bacon wrapped backstrap shortly thereafter.  Compromise and RESPECT for others passions and even heritage are key to ANY relationship.  If she won't give it now it will just get worse later and become more and more controlling.   You don't have to run away ..... have a conversation and explain it ... if she still insists then invite her to find someone in Mamby Pamby land that will fill the role she wants.


----------



## wrestler

doublebrowtine said:


> I've been married 18yrs to a wonderful women who doesn't like hunting, but has never tried to stop me and is very supportive to me and our 3 boys in our hunting. If your GF is not trying to stop you from hunting or drivin them 4x4 trucks then just enjoy dating and see how it turns out.



thank you!

op2:


----------



## 270 guy

wrestler said:


> com'n guys i am pleading for help... please give me some advice other than dump her. she is the most amazin girl i know... i have no idea, any thing other than that.



Seriously unless you can change her beliefs and views on hunting so she accepts it or your willing to change to keep her you will always have issues over it.  Talk to her about it or look for another fish in the sea.


----------



## ryanwhit

let us know how it turns out.  I won't post any advise or opinions because it would be a bit redundant.  

OK, one small piece of advise:  Don't spend too much money on this girl.  You'll wish you had it back shortly.


----------



## HALOJmpr

ryanwhit said:


> OK, one small piece of advise:  Don't spend too much money on this girl.  You'll wish you had it back shortly.




That is sage advice .....


----------



## sinclair1

Look on the bright side Wrestler, there are not many good looking redneck women who hunt and fish Atleast you will go home to a real looker with your pink shirt and loafers


----------



## Hankus

sinclair1 said:


> Look on the bright side Wrestler, there are not many good looking redneck women who hunt and fish Atleast you will go home to a real looker with your pink shirt and loafers



he gots it bad now just waits til he finds one that dunno wana be the dd on the tour de southeast bar and pond run


----------



## Toxic

just remember this, if you don't establish your foot hold on the decision making in the relationsip at 50/50 . it will be 70/30 in her favor very quickly and you will never get it back for as long as your with her. be strong, were behind ya all the way dude.....LOL


----------



## doenightmare

ryanwhit said:


> let us know how it turns out.  I won't post any advise or opinions because it would be a bit redundant.
> 
> OK, one small piece of advise:  Don't spend too much money on this girl.  You'll wish you had it back shortly.



x2 on the money thing! Do what you gotta do kid - it's all part of growing up - just don't put down your rifle for some tree hugger. Sounds like you are determined to try to make it work.


----------



## meatseeker

Odds are at 15 she wont be the one.I have lots of old friends who used to hunt all the time who got married and don't get to go much any more! kinda sad.
If a hunter gets a dog, tries to train it and it don't work out, they get rid of it.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Wrestler
You are 15.........ah never mind,you ain't gonna listen to any advice here.Go ahead and talk to her,try to change her mind.


----------



## BAR308

not only should you run for the hills... 

but run to a girl who likes hunting, eats rare cooked meat and has a rich daddy with farm land that you can hunt on... they are out there. the looks are gonna fade. the love is gonna fade. what never fades is your GF's farmland with a QDM program....

I know... I know. Its shallow but its true.


----------



## Papa Steve

Get her involved...take her snipe hunting. 
then you run like the wind and don't look back.


----------



## Ruger#3

I'm  married to a gal that would never kill a thing. She is one of those likes pink and girly types. She is also the gal that will have my dogs loaded in the truck ready to hit the woods. She loves to hear the hounds run, helps with feeding and training but will not hunt.

She once told me she could never be in a relationship with a guy who didn't like the outdoors. We never have a cross word about my hunting, she even encourages me to go, the hounds need it. 

Like Nic said it is a compromise but shouldnt be a total cave in on your part. When it feels like that get out quick.

Your young give it time and enjoy. It may not seem like it now but there will be others.



What weight class?


----------



## jmfauver

I have been married over 15yrs now.My wife does not like hunting/fishing...We went on our first date and she wanted to know if she would see me again the next day,I explained that the next day was Saturday and I would be fishing/hunting and if she did not like it then stop seeing me then, that was in August 93,we have been together ever since....My wife has tried to talk me out of my hobbies,but every time she does start talking I tell her that she needs to get rid of her cats and her hobbies then she can talk to me about how much I spend on my hobbies ( I always hold back the fact that she does not work,until she won't back off)...


----------



## arrendale8105

RUN RUN RUN! besides, your only*15!. When i was your age i was going throught them like underwear.  Way too young to be trying to be so dedicated to 1 IMO.  Live a little and don't even thinkd about anything serious or settling down til your at least 25 JMO!!  I have a story about a girl that i was almost engaged to when i was 22, but its too long to go into here.  Needless to say she's out and i'm now married to a wonderful woman who supports my hobbies, no matter what or how wierd she thinks some of them are*


----------



## arrendale8105

Also at 15 your too young to know what love is IMO!  One day you'll see


----------



## Capt Quirk

Stay your course, and ride it till the wheels fall off. She'll either come around or move on. Either way, you still enjoy whatever it is that you do together. It isn't like you HAVE to spend the rest of your lives together, and at 15, somebody ought to smack you upside your heads for even thinking like that at this age!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Capt Quirk said:


> and at 15, somebody ought to smack you upside your heads for even thinking like that at this age!



Tell'im capt......at least another 10 years of freedom


----------



## FlatwoodsFlash308

dude this is so rediculous...your 15 and worried about some girl thats 'just amazin'. trust me its not the girl your gonna marry so if shes a another peta freak you need to drop her like a bad habit and go hunting!!


----------



## fourwinds

Every girl is amazing at 15... Take her to a few commercial poultry, cattle, and swine farms. If that doesn't shut her up, tell her to kick rocks. You need to wait until about the 3rd year of college before you start worrying about stuff like this.


----------



## JustUs4All

You are fifteen.  A hundred or so years ago you would have been on the verge of having to make life decisions like the one you are questioning.  In today's America you can't get a legal drink until you are 21 and can stay on your parent's health insurance until you are 26.  Your country does not expect you to grow up for another decade.  Slow down.  Enjoy the scenery if she has any.  Let life take its course.  Insist that all expenses are shared equally.  The idea that the male pays is so old fashioned.

Seriously, when the right one finds you will not have to ask us about it.


----------



## 01Foreman400

If she cries when she sees mounted deer heads where are you going to yours?


----------



## Nicodemus

At this stage in the game, make sure that is is love you`re feelin`, and not just a bad case of heartburn. At 15, you stand a good chance of gettin` the two confused (I did once in my early 20s). On our second date, the Lady who has put up with me for close to 30 years, we went fishin`. On our third date, frog giggin`. Nowadays, if I`m not on my toes, she will kill more deer in a season than I do. Her kill numbers are somewhere between 75 and 100 now. And fishin`...I don`t even want to talk about it.


----------



## Wild Turkey

"she doesnt want to change me"

Thats a dirty trick girls play on you until they get the ring. Then they go wide open trying to change you.

Listen to the old men on here like myself. They are wise beyond your comprehension.

Like a man told me once when I was young. "You dont even know what you dont know".


----------



## Boondocks

Run forrest,runnnn !!!!!!


----------



## howie_r

You can also explain the important role hunters play. With out hunting many animals would die a horrible and slow death via starvation which does cause the animal to suffer. We also help keep feral animals in check a prime example of this is wild pigs.
Pigs breed at and extreme rate and destroy alot of other animals food sources. Many people would love to think we are not part of the food chain but we still are and must play our role with in the eco system or else things will become unbalanced. You can also explain how hunters help feed those whom do not have much through the hunters for the hungry program. On the redneck side explain to her that she is making a generalization and she should think about not judging people by thier stereotype. Most Rednecks I know are hard working and very giving and kind people and those trucks come in real handy if you ever get stalled out or your car gets stuck in a ditch or the mud.
Like many of the folks on here have said you are very young young love many times is alot diffrent than true love.


----------



## TJay

I'll buck the trend and say enjoy your time with her.  Personal relationships are a learning experience and school is in for you.  Be yourself and let's re-visit this around turkey season and see if anything's changed.


----------



## Milkman

Do you have your man card yet ?????  

If so mail it in.

 You wont need the man card to play cricket and attend the opera.


----------



## KDarsey

Like others said she doesn't have to like it. Just make sure she is not going to try to make you not like it.
This is a life lesson because as much as you think you are in love as someone else said, y'all are just 15...there is a lot of living to do.
 I am almost grown and my GF,SO or whatever doesn't fish or hunt or care to. She doesn't like NASCAR  at all but she loves football and will sit for hours and watch it. Sometimes I have to watch Home & garden TV or some Cooking show but I do it and keep my mouth shut or 'accidently' doze off or go take the dogs out.
  Mine encourages me to fish and hunt or shoot. She will go shooting with me. She will camp,kayak & is on the back of my motorcycle anytime I am on it.  (Oh, and I bought her boots for Christmas)
  And by the way, remember she hates NASCAR? Guess what she got me for Christmas? A Dale Jarrett Riding Experience at Talledega ! And yeah, she is going with me.
  So, it helps that they don't try to stop you or change you...or you them..
Just remember...don't take life too serious and enjoy!


----------



## Sterlo58

At your age I would have run as fast and far as I could. There are so many more young ladies you will meet as you grow up and one of them will share your interests or support them.  15 is way too young for "love" and serious relationships.


----------



## miles58

Milkman said:


> Do you have your man card yet ?????
> 
> If so mail it in.
> 
> You wont need the man card to play cricket and attend the opera.



Geeze Milkman!!!  That was just plain mean no matter how right you are.  Cut the kid a little slack for crying out loud.

Wrestler,

Pay attention!  Things can be a lot worse than Milkman is letting on.  You might have to eat lettuce and tofu instead of the nice backstraps you snuck out to collect.  You might well find out that every year half or more of your venison gets given away or thrown out because she can't handle it and won't cook it or eat it.

A very wise man once told me that a good bird dog and a good hunting partner are much harder to come by than a  woman.  

One of my good bird dogs went and adopted a woman I brought home 25 years ago.  Her and I got married in a canoe wedding on the St Croix river.  My current bird dog has decided she belongs to her too.  Wait until you have a bird dog and let it make the pick.  Bird dogs have better sense than 15 year olds any day of the week.  If the dog don't choose one move on and don't look back, it's as foolish as doubting a dog on point.

Dave


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Wrestler,
I see that you live in Martinez which is close to one of the best hunting and fishing areas of Georgia.  With Clark's Hill Lake just a few miles north of you and multiple public hunting grounds all around, you should be enjoying every minute of the outdoors without having to worry about what your "girlfriend" thinks.  

Please discuss the following facts with your girlfriend.  Please click on this link and then ask your girlfriend if this is her Mother.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=225153

If she continues to not like anything about hunting, fishing, or the outdoors....then politely tell her that she will probably end up just like her Mother that is pictured on someone's trail camera shown in this thread.  Trust me, it is NOT a pretty sight either.  This should make for a good discussion.

Just realize and take everyone's advice here, you are still very young and have your whole life ahead of you.  Make it count and be able to enjoy it.  If she doesn't want to make concessions, then know that there are MANY other young ladies that live in Columbia, Richmond, Lincoln, McDuffie Counties that love the outdoors and would love to be a part of your life.  Don't even think about getting married until you are about 22-23 years old.  By that time, you will know if the girl is right for you.  I know first hand what it is like to have one of the best wives on the planet for 31 1/2 years because she loved the outdoors and hunted and fished with me too.  Life is about choices.....Please Make Your First One Count.

PS:  I would also advise you to print out all of the replies on this thread and read them together with her and see if she might still have the same opinion.  You have to admit that this entire thread does have a lot of persuasion possibilities in it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

This is my wife. She helps me butcher deer too. 'Nuff said. I would advise you to get one of these, life will be much more pleasant.


----------



## meatseeker

NCHillbilly said:


> This is my wife. She helps me butcher deer too. 'Nuff said. I would advise you to get one of these, life will be much more pleasant.



I hope you sleep with one eye open when your "bad"


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

243Savage said:


> Seriously....find another girlfriend.





Nicodemus said:


> Another vote for gettin` rid of her and findin` another one. At this stage in your life, a girl is easier to get, than she is to get rid of.





hoochfisher said:


> x3! find a new one. you DO NOT want to be with someone you could never have a civil converstaion with about one of your passions in life. eventually, it'll end up where you have to give it up just to keep peace with her. and trust me, when you do something a woman doesn't like, she will never let it go. she'll hold on to it, and you'll get hit with when you least expect it.





Nicodemus said:


> Run.





NOYDB said:


> Run fast and far.





germag said:


> x10. Run...don't walk, RUN away. Trust me, it's just not worth the trouble. Girls are a dime a dozen....find one that you have something in common with....and don't get too attached to her. You're way too young to get bogged down in "serious" relationships.





Hunterrs said:


> Plenty more where that one came from.  Kick her to the curb, fast.





Jeff Phillips said:


> run fast, run far!!!





Marlin7MM said:


> not only should you run for the hills...
> 
> but run to a girl who likes hunting, eats rare cooked meat and has a rich daddy with farm land that you can hunt on... they are out there. the looks are gonna fade. the love is gonna fade. what never fades is your GF's farmland with a QDM program....
> 
> I know... I know. Its shallow but its true.





arrendale8105 said:


> RUN RUN RUN! besides, your only*15!. When i was your age i was going throught them like underwear.  Way too young to be trying to be so dedicated to 1 IMO.  Live a little and don't even thinkd about anything serious or settling down til your at least 25 JMO!!  I have a story about a girl that i was almost engaged to when i was 22, but its too long to go into here.  Needless to say she's out and i'm now married to a wonderful woman who supports my hobbies, no matter what or how wierd she thinks some of them are*


*



Boondocks said:



			Run forrest,runnnn !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


These are some Very old and very wise men, you should listen to 'em.*


----------



## wrestler

haha i love this hahahahaha yall do give goodd advice. i guess i shudnt have asked if i didnt want the answer!


----------



## NCHillbilly

meatseeker said:


> I hope you sleep with one eye open when your "bad"



Nah, I'm right ornery myself.


----------



## NOYDB

Fixed it for ya!



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> These are some Very old  <font color=white> (read: worn out, beat up, and scarred)</font>  and very wise <font color=white> (read: poor)</font>  men, you should listen to 'em.


----------



## Throwback

*Eject!!*







T


----------



## simpleman30

been there, done that.  assuming that you are the person in your pic, i'm guessin you're still in school.  you're too young to worry about "how amazing" she is.  have a good time with your friends, hunt, fish, and do your thing.  if she stays around, so be it.  if she leaves, so what?


----------



## JustUs4All

I am going to offer one more piece of advice.  

There is another member here from not too far away from you.  Her handle is huntin_dobbs.  Have a look at some of her posts.  Have a good look at some of the pictures of her that are scattered around this site.  


Except for the fact that you would probably have to fight your way through a whole lot of big strong guys, this is who you are looking for   ---    but not for another ten to fifteen years.


----------



## Jeff Raines

JustUs4All said:


> I am going to offer one more piece of advice.
> 
> There is another member here from not too far away from you.  Her handle is huntin_dobbs.
> 
> 
> this is who you are looking for   ---    but not for another ten to fifteen years.



I bet Becca will be married by then


----------



## White Stag

Jeff Raines said:


> Wrestler
> You are 15.........ah never mind,you ain't gonna listen to any advice here.Go ahead and talk to her,try to change her mind.



lol...that is EXACTLY what will happen.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Wrestler...you asked but yet you do not want to listen to much of the advice being given...so next time, dont ask.   However, my honest opinion is this...since you are 15...she will be old news in 2 maybe 3 weeks.

On a side note, why are you using hunters/redneck as synonyms??? That is a invalid statement!

By the way...I think Amber Portwood, from MTV's 16 and Pregnant is looking for a good guy! I think yall would make a cute couple!


----------



## sinclair1

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NgFhJN4H0T0?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NgFhJN4H0T0?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## NOYDB

I want one of those!


----------



## Migraman

Tell her to find some wuss in little five points with pink hair and a bad attitude.  Then move on to the better looking one that you thought you didn't have a shot at (aim high, no reason not to).  It's a big world, (I know you are sick of hearing this) you are only 15 and women are manipulative critters.  Every post here that said "move on" couldn't be more right.   No such thing as a dress rehearsal for life and there ain't no do-overs.  Don't waste your time 'cause you can't get it back.

move on.


----------



## germag

WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE BOAT SEATS????? I want one!!!


----------



## Richard P

Try and picture yourself 50 years into the future. There are many women who may tolerate your funny ways. Wouldnt it be better to reflect on having spent 45 years with a woman who is with you all the way. One who is tough enough to make it when times get rough. One who shares your interests and you share hers.  One who knows what it is to sacrifice to make your children's lives better. One who values your earnings and spends for value. One who can help when you need help and who knows you will help her at any time, night or day. One who has the education and drive to make it on her own in the world of work.  And, one who will look back with fond memories of times spent together.
   Many of us wish we had made the decision.  If she wont change, you are asking for grief.  Being that she's young, she probably doesnt know what she really wants in life.  Tread carefully and smell the coffee.


----------



## wrestler

guys i talked to her i said (m= me, h=her)
m im goin to acedemy
h for?
m ammo
h =/
m why u sad
h im dissapointed
m well im sorry but i aint gonna stop bein me
h well idc because i love you
m the way i am?
h of course
then we talked about some stuff i'd rather not discus in public   


but later she said i dont like rednecks b/c the way they talkthey are annoying always wearing camo. camo is ugly. and then she said we all act the same. 

my msgs got erased but somehow we ended up making up and it's all good guys thanks for all the cooments. it lifted my spirits as i was reading them. btw this is an abreiviated version of the convo. but we r cool now. but keep givin funny advice guys its funny.


----------



## wrestler

sinclair1 said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NgFhJN4H0T0?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NgFhJN4H0T0?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



when we started that convorsation... i felt like doin that


----------



## soopadoopa

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H3a4K4iw368?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H3a4K4iw368?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## goodfornothing

wearing camo in public is retarded..


----------



## Nicodemus

Listen to me son when I`m talkin` to you.  You ain`t listenin`.


----------



## NOYDB

Oh! And one of the boat seats too.....


----------



## wrestler

goodfornothing said:


> wearing camo in public is retarded..



i wear it all the time


----------



## hoochfisher

goodfornothing said:


> wearing camo in public is retarded..



I guess Im retarded. Don't know about yours but my camo is some of the most comfortable clothing I own. I'll were it any were I choose.


----------



## hoochfisher

Further more, more hunters should wear their camo in public. We shouldn't have to hide who we are just for a bunch of bunny huggers to not have thier feelings hurt.


----------



## Taporsnap77

If you dont want to dump her just do what you want either she will stay and do what you tell her to do or shell leave which is ok too....lol...take this advice at ur own risk...lol...but my fiance doesnt like hunting but we have an agrement i wont ask her to go unless she makes me go do something stupid like a wedding or somethin then guess what she gets to go hunting...it actually works gets me out of alot of not fun stuff


----------



## DMH

I bet she eats beef and chicken though!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

DMH said:


> I bet she eats beef and chicken though!


And probably  has leather accessories to her wardrobe. My wife comes from a hunting family and she hunts with me from time to time. I hope now that the boys are about grown she will go more. They are out there don't settle for a constant fight.


----------



## wrestler

shes allergic to chicken haha but i offered to take her turkey hunting and she said she'll think abt it. maybe i could get her to see things differntly


----------



## aaronward9

does she wear eyeliner, lipstick, or other make-up?? if so, a lot of that stuff is made from hog blood... don't believe me, look!it up!

like others said, you're 15...  you don't even know what "in love" is dude.  you're just in "deep like."  kick her to the curb is she tries to down what you like...


----------



## hoochfisher

her seeing that bird flopping everywhere may not be such a good idea as a first trip.

anyone else agree???


----------



## Luckybuck

At 15 you should be sampling the field, look for some of those girls that love the outdoors, you will be much happier in the long run.


----------



## flyfisher76544

Nicodemus said:


> Listen to me son when I`m talkin` to you.  You ain`t listenin`.


Foghorn Leghorn?



hoochfisher said:


> Further more, more hunters should wear their camo in public. We shouldn't have to hide who we are just for a bunch of bunny huggers to not have thier feelings hurt.



X2


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

why are you all still talking to this young man, he refuses to listen so let him get what's coming to him


----------



## Cadcom

It's like a wise old man once said - no matter how good lookin' she is, somebody, somewhere is sick of her stuff......

You need to be that "somebody".


----------



## Sterlo58

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> why are you all still talking to this young man, he refuses to listen so let him get what's coming to him



x 2


----------



## glynr329

First of all if she does not know the difference between a hunter and a redneck you are in serious trouble already. It is amazing how some people think but I am sure it is how you are raised sometimes.There are some hope but you have to be a strong man and do not give in.  My girlfriend always thought that once you leave the city all people were retards. I own some property outside of Mansfield which we go all the time. Riding down the road looking at all that beautiful farm land I say I would give anything to be a retard and have all that. I would tell her they maybe retards but they are smart enough to have more than you are I will ever accomplish in our life. It took a while but she realizes how wrong she was. You have to learn to live with each others different opinions and besides if I had a woman with the same thoughts as me I would get bored.


----------



## firefighterfree

glynr329 said:


> First of all if she does not know the difference between a hunter and a redneck you are in serious trouble already. It is amazing how some people think but I am sure it is how you are raised sometimes.There are some hope but you have to be a strong man and do not give in.  My girlfriend always thought that once you leave the city all people were retards. I own some property outside of Mansfield which we go all the time. Riding down the road looking at all that beautiful farm land I say I would give anything to be a retard and have all that. I would tell her they maybe retards but they are smart enough to have more than you are I will ever accomplish in our life. It took a while but she realizes how wrong she was. You have to learn to live with each others different opinions and besides if I had a woman with the same thoughts as me I would get bored.



Hey brother you could not have explained that any better.


----------



## firefighterfree

Young man plain and simple. I told my wife while we were still dating "I hunt and fish that is all I do" as long as it something that can wait. Dont stop me from hunting and fishing. Repercussions of doing that to me is " I was hunting and fishing before you and I will be hunting and fishing after you" take that advise to heart


----------



## KDarsey

Get a dog


----------



## barnabus

Nicodemus said:


> Young man, a relationship is a compromise between two people. She doesn`t want to do that, sounds like. Let her down gently, and go on about your business. Find you one that enjoys the things you like to do. There`s some out there. You`ll know when you find her. You won`t be askin` what to do, like you are now.



X2 To the curb young man! No women is worth all that.Besides you will have many more before you are ready to marry.Give her about 2 more months and I assure you she wont be AMAZING any longer.She is a young female,they all are fickle,clingy and demanding.Wait..never mind..they never change!


----------



## luv2drum

Give her the facts.  Since almost all natural predators are gone. If people did not hunt, the deer would quickly become so overpopulated that they all would die of disease and starvation, along with live stock that diseases would be spread to from the deer.  Do the research, the deer population would easily double every three years if not for hunting to control the population growth.


----------



## Richard P

Sir, there are in excess of 100 posts on this subject. Most echo the same advice. You would do well to commit them to memory. There are many years of hard experience at work here. That kind of experience is gained at a tremendous cost in both cash and heartache.
   Ten years ago you were five. In ten years you'll see 25. Guess which ten year period passes the quickest ?  With effort and luck you'll be a college grad and a foot in the door of a rewarding career. Do yourself an everlasting favor and set a course for happiness.  In the world of women, look for a partner, not an anchor. You dont need a permission slip to enjoy life. 
  ps) off topic----When addressing people on a public forum, lose the ''text talk'' and learn grammar, punctuation, and capitalization.  At 15 you need to recognize that. It will carry you far in your college and career years. Best regards.


----------



## KDarsey

richard p said:


> ps) off topic----when addressing people on a public forum, lose the ''text talk'' and learn grammar, punctuation, and capitalization.  At 15 you need to recognize that. It will carry you far in your college and career years. Best regards.



x 100000000000000000000000000


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

hoochfisher said:


> I guess Im retarded. Don't know about yours but my camo is some of the most comfortable clothing I own. I'll were it any were I choose.



And the warmest!


----------



## StriperAddict

For starts, be cautious young man. You need to work out a whole host of likes and dislikes, find out where you are grounded on other serious issues and have those 'big' discussions (that you may want to wait on a few years) before you consider a serious relationship.  Right now at your age, you got one of those mid-teen infatuations.  I'm not saying this can't last, but let's face it, you're in the 'fun' stage of life and a girlfriend can be magical.  This will keep you from seeing the forest for the trees, so to speak.  And I know from experience that it could cost ya if you ain't careful... I'm just talking your emotions here. At your age they are fragile.  So walk wisely and take your time. Ok, enough on teens & dating from this 'ol man !

On a positive, your way of confronting her misunderstanding and honestly sharing the truth might just make you happy you had this challenge.  It can help you see your own convictions on the subject of hunting and fishing and where you yourself stand on it. Pour over the subject yourself and put together a solid case. It'll help your social skills and get ya greater confidence in your ability to persuade the ignorant. That is always something to be proud of!

God bless you, I will be praying for you.
~Walter


----------



## ancienttrails

Maybe that you can train her,i married a Navy  brat and a yankee family that didn,t eat grits now they can,t get enough backstrap,an fish they love the lifestyle .


----------



## Jeff Raines

Richard P said:


> Sir, there are in excess of 100 posts on this subject. Most echo the same advice. You would do well to commit them to memory. There are many years of hard experience at work here. That kind of experience is gained at a tremendous cost in both cash and heartache.
> Ten years ago you were five. In ten years you'll see 25. Guess which ten year period passes the quickest ?  With effort and luck you'll be a college grad and a foot in the door of a rewarding career. Do yourself an everlasting favor and set a course for happiness.  In the world of women, look for a partner, not an anchor. You dont need a permission slip to enjoy life.
> ps) off topic----When addressing people on a public forum, lose the ''text talk'' and learn grammar, punctuation, and capitalization.  At 15 you need to recognize that. It will carry you far in your college and career years. Best regards.





Whole lotta wisdom in this post wrestler,take it to heart.


----------



## Marlin_444

What's for sale here?


----------



## wrestler

KDarsey said:


> x 100000000000000000000000000



sir,
 i have great grammer just in a hurry sorry.


----------



## OutdoorSteve

You are young dude. Don't put up with the teenage drama stuff. Never give up one of your passions for someone or something.


----------



## ellaville hunter

End it now or she will later. Jmo


----------



## craig barnett

i dont think theres any hope for you. But just in case you want to break her in you can come see my trophy room.


----------



## germag

wrestler said:


> sir,
> i have great grammer just in a hurry sorry.



Grammar.


----------



## sinclair1

wrestler said:


> guys i talked to her i said (m= me, h=her)
> m im goin to acedemy
> h for?
> m ammo
> h =/
> m why u sad
> h im dissapointed
> m well im sorry but i aint gonna stop bein me
> h well idc because i love you
> m the way i am?
> h of course
> then we talked about some stuff i'd rather not discus in public
> 
> 
> but later she said i dont like rednecks b/c the way they talkthey are annoying always wearing camo. camo is ugly. and then she said we all act the same.
> 
> my msgs got erased but somehow we ended up making up and it's all good guys thanks for all the cooments. it lifted my spirits as i was reading them. btw this is an abreiviated version of the convo. but we r cool now. but keep givin funny advice guys its funny.


----------



## ryanwhit

wrestler said:


> sir,
> i have great grammer just in a hurry sorry.



Clearly.  


You will no longer hunt in 10 years.  If you are going through all of this for a little girl at 15, there is no hope for you.  I don't know what 15 year-old girls and boys do when they're alone now.  But whatever it is, it is different than what 18 and 20 year old girls and boys do.  And less fun.  I promise.  I can't believe that at 15 you are even contemplating such things as changing a girl's mind or "trying to make it work."  You are evidently suffering from a loss of blood circulation to your brain.  This is a phenomenon that is fairly common in young men.  I suspect, that in your case, the symptoms will become more severe in time.  

Given all of this information, I suspect you will no longer be buying hunting licenses in 10 years.


----------



## wrestler

ryanwhit said:


> Clearly.
> 
> 
> You will no longer hunt in 10 years.  If you are going through all of this for a little girl at 15, there is no hope for you.  I don't know what 15 year-old girls and boys do when they're alone now.  But whatever it is, it is different than what 18 and 20 year old girls and boys do.  And less fun.  I promise.  I can't believe that at 15 you are even contemplating such things as changing a girl's mind or "trying to make it work."  You are evidently suffering from a loss of blood circulation to your brain.  This is a phenomenon that is fairly common in young men.  I suspect, that in your case, the symptoms will become more severe in time.
> 
> Given all of this information, I suspect you will no longer be buying hunting licenses in 10 years.



this girl is not  gonna change me. i can promise you guys that. 

i do not, however appreciate you guys condemning my actions. i came to you all for advice and i appreciate those who were nice about it. but you guys, though i bet you mean no harm, it really did change my opinion of some of these men on here.


----------



## ellaville hunter

She has allready changed you


----------



## wrestler

ellaville hunter said:


> She has allready changed you



how so? because i care about here feelings?


----------



## ryanwhit

wrestler said:


> i do not, however appreciate you guys condemning my actions. i came to you all for advice and i appreciate those who were nice about it. but you guys, though i bet you mean no harm, it really did change my opinion of some of these men on here.



I am positive this was not directed at me.  Even so, I will add this comment:  I don't think anyone is condemning you.  Nobody has said, that I'm aware of, that the things you are doing or the feelings you have are wrong.  What you have had is probably over 1000 years of combined experience giving you, for the most part, very similar advice.  You happen to not like it.  

There is a term for that, but it is not condemnation.


----------



## chase870

Run and run fast. At 15 you ought to have several girlfriends


----------



## mallymaster4

Buddy take it from me.  Hunting and outdoors are what you need to concentrate on right now. No offense to you but you are too young to get all wrapped up in this one girl.  I have been in your shoes once before in my life and for 2 years i modified to please her.  It is NOT WORTH IT, right now.  It really sounds like your ready to commit to her for a near future walk down the aisle.  You have plenty of time for women and i promise you, you think this one is the one but many will come and go before you meet the "one" for you that God has placed in your life.

When the right one comes along, hunting passions will not be an issue with her because she loves you for you and she realizes how much hunting means to you.  You are 15 you will learn many life lessons between now and then, but until then listen to God and your heart.  

Also when listen carefully, when the right one knocks you off your feet you will know she is the right one.  You will not have the need to come and seek advice from us on how to deal with hunting and your girl.  Remember this quote "Good things come to all whom are patient and all patience shall not go unrewarded."

Good luck with your relationship . . . .  but as previously mentioned on the current situation.....................
RUN and DON"T LOOK BACK.

Trust us, we have been in your shoes before.  This many people will not steer you wrong!

MM4


----------



## wrestler

> I am positive this was not directed at me. Even so, I will add this comment: I don't think anyone is condemning you. Nobody has said, that I'm aware of, that the things you are doing or the feelings you have are wrong. What you have had is probably over 1000 years of combined experience giving you, for the most part, very similar advice. You happen to not like it.
> 
> There is a term for that, but it is not condemnation.



sir, it was but i realize i misunderstood you all. i apologize for acting so rash, and i dont wanna break up with her just yet, but if somthing does go awry... well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwRrKaq0IyY

i'm gonna miss her


----------



## wrestler

Ruger#3 said:


> What weight class?



sir, i am 215 (yes i am a fatty)


----------



## dbodkin

DMH said:


> I bet she eats beef and chicken though!



X2 Only ugly chickens & cows..   Never Bambi or Thumper


----------



## 1022

Well wrestler one of by sons married a girl that said about the same things as your girlfriend,she didn't like our trucks she thought my boots were old stuff and my hat was gross . The marriage lasted about a year.Girls like yours wants to change men to suit themselves,my wife at first thought she could do that,took her 35years to get me to say fertilizer.We have been married almost 50 years now,and I on occasion wear pink shirts,you each have to give a little.


----------



## wrestler

oh i just told her about my leather, and rabbit fur hat. i love it and she doesnt.this is goin downhill, fast. yall were right. but yeah 1022 it is a partnership  and we both need to give a bit. like I wont make her eat any squirrel meat (even though it rocks) and she wont change my redneckenss.


----------



## lagrangedave

Wrestler, what does your daddy think about her?


----------



## HBC4570

hey guys you may think that this just puppy love but by golly
it's real to the puppy.
young fella you just gotta know that you are not going to change
her opinions by telling her your views and visa versa.she may
accept your position for now, but when you are good and hooked,
well you know.
the best advise i have seen here is to break it off gently,then run.
her


----------



## wrestler

> Wrestler, what does your daddy think about her?
> __________________



well my dad lives in spartinburg (sp?) long story, 
but my grandpa (papa, whom i live with) is meeting her on the 7th.


----------



## MFOSTER

bye bye


----------



## NCHillbilly

Trust your Grandpa's opinion. No one is condemning you either, but most of us have sons your age or older; and have spent many years of our lives learning a few lessons- including learning the hard way about the "joys" of incompatible relationships. Some of us have learned by donating lots of money and houses and stuff to women that we shouldn't have been with in the first place, but they were purty and we got along well in some situations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

wrestler said:


> no no no... well i hope not. she just doesnt like the fact animals are dying at my hands... hehe but she cried at her gparents house b/c they have some mounted animals... i really wanna work this out. and besides, i'd never ever ever wear penny loafers (or a pink shirt)


 
Take her to Milledgeville. They have an excellent psych program for emotionally imbalanced individuals. A few months in that program and they'll have her straightened right out. If not, hey, look at the bright side, she's never leaving you and you know exactly where to go to visit her...

Seriously, most of us have been there done that. In retrospect, take away the looks and there's honestly no way in the world you'd be tolerating her PETA attitude. Unless you're planning on living a martyr's life and doing a lot of suffering, both emotionally and financially, you need to find a more compatable companion and let this fish go back in the lake to be caught by a less suspecting individual.


----------



## dtala

Please stop this thread.........


----------



## hunter44a

NCHillbilly said:


> This is my wife. She helps me butcher deer too. 'Nuff said. I would advise you to get one of these, life will be much more pleasant.



thumbs up man, you have a soulmate for life!


----------



## wrestler

well last night... she ticked me off. she said i'm perfect except that I hunt. you  hear that? She thinks that my love for the outdoors is a blemish. 
Oh and she said, if we could go to paris for two weeks, would you sell your truck to buy HER ticket? yeah she said it. I told her I am keepin my truck. it has sentamental value. (deceased uncle's) and she said "so? it's just a truck" and i told her would you sell your grandma's wedding ring?... i think not. 

so right now i'm kinda ticked. and I shoulda taken ya'll advice. I'll give it til like friday, but if nothin changes...


----------



## hoochfisher

> she said i'm perfect except that I hunt. you hear that? She thinks that my love for the outdoors is a blemish.
> Oh and she said, if we could go to paris for two weeks, would you sell your truck to buy HER ticket? yeah she said it. I told her I am keepin my truck. it has sentamental value. (deceased uncle's) and she said "so? it's just a truck" and i told her would you sell your grandma's wedding ring?... i think not.



yep, she said it.  but what i hope you heard is :
"i'm very materialistic  and i expect a man to cater to my every want. and your sentimental feelings are of no concern to me." 

again, DUDE, RUN!!!! dont wait another day. she just showed her true self and it aint pretty no matter what it looks like on the outside.


----------



## wrestler

i concur. um i'll just stop talkin to her. i guess...


----------



## FireHunter174

Maybe take her snipe huntin' 

Nah, hopefully things will work out one way or another where you won't have to leave her out in the woods one night.   I would plan on letting this one go, though.

When my wife and I met, she knew right away how I was and where I stood on everything.  She didn't ever hunt, but her dad always did and she supported my habit.  Still does after 11 years together and loves it when I take our kids.  Heck, last time she went hunting with me, she was 6 months pregnant!  She also helped me drag out my biggest buck on a Thanksgiving morning.  And, that woman can just plain cook the heck out of deer meat.

The way I see it, a good relationship should work without much effort.  By that, I mean neither party should have to change their ways to make the other happy.  It should come naturally and both should accept each other the way they are.

My wife and I were married in '01, and we've yet to have an argument.  When we disagree, we just talk things over and never leave unfinished business.  We've worked together, hunted together, gone to church together, and had 3 awesome kids.  I couldn't be more happy.  And, I get to hunt as much as I need.

Good luck to ya Wrestler.  Just pray about and trust your gut instinct.  Also, at your age, don't get too worked up about the opposite sex.  Just focus on your school, sports and hunting.  The rest will usually fall into place.  You typically find love when you're not looking for it.  Good luck and God bless.


----------



## BAR308

chase870 said:


> Run and run fast. At 15 you ought to have several girlfriends



Yes, many girlfriends and even more food plots to hunt and bass honeyholes and small ponds to jump wood ducks.  i for one like to have my 'other half' with me when hunting or fishing but if she doesnt want to go, no sweat.. but for her to hate something like the great outdoors that is inbred in me and is who i am...  move on! get 3 GF's that like to hunt and fish and dont get serious with any of them. i married my highschool sweetheart... after 10 years she became a witch. it was all for nought.  shoulda been with many girls that were into hunting/fishing or at least kept their mouths shut when i went to do my thing.


----------



## dbodkin

Her "Broom" is showing... dont look back .... you will turn to stone...


----------



## hoochfisher

> um i'll just stop talkin to her. i guess...



nah. do the next guy a favor and explain why it aint working. give her something to think about and maybe one day she will change. 

i just wouldnt be the one suffering till that day!


----------



## wrestler

hoochfisher said:


> nah. do the next guy a favor and explain why it aint working. give her something to think about and maybe one day she will change.
> 
> i just wouldnt be the one suffering till that day!



yeah. and i guess her little liberal freinds wouldnt like that... o well


----------



## jcinpc

wrestler said:


> she said that she dont like our "arogance in"
> a) mud trucks
> b) cammo
> c) boots


then find a girl that is southern, which has nothing to do with the 3 things you posted above, its a way of life and a way you were raised not material things that you wear or drive.  Too many people get these confused, get you a girl that will be proud her man can provide and put meat on the table when needed.


----------



## scotydog826

Growing up, my mom didnt eat deer or hunt or fish but she didn't hate it and my brother, dad, and i went all the time. My wife now will camp/fish but doesnt like hunting but she doesn't hate it. I'm actually going with my dad when i get off of work here shortly.

If hunting is something you love you may want a new girl. It would be the same as if your wife didn't like to party but you like to drink a lil drink, smoke a lil smoke...It just isn't going to work.


----------



## NOYDB

Something to keep in mind.

Women will do things to keep a boyfriend on the string, that they won't do any longer once married.


----------



## T.P.

I think she'll come around.


----------



## Ironhead

Proverbs 21 : 19 

Better to live in a desert
   than with a quarrelsome and nagging wife


----------



## wrestler

T.P. said:


> I think she'll come around.



me to man, me too.




> Proverbs 21 : 19
> 
> 
> Better to live in a desert
> than with a quarrelsome and nagging wife
> i just don't know.



this is true this is true


----------



## Streetsweeper

Is this thread serious? At 15 yo, the last thing on my mind was "LOVE". Girls, yes but love ................ ummmmm NO!


----------



## scotydog826

NOYDB said:


> Something to keep in mind.
> 
> Women will do things to keep a boyfriend on the string, that they won't do any longer once married.



This is very true. It also means less if she gets mad when you blow off her family to go out in the woods!


----------



## ASH556

I'll give you the same advise I give all my younger siblings, their friends, and anyone else who cares:

Make a list!

The story goes like this:  I never dated (even kissed) a girl until my Senior year of High School because I wanted to do everything in my power to wait for God's best for me.  Finally, in a bit of a jealous spirit, I asked this girl out.  Long story short, we dated 3.5 years.  In that time, I totally changed who I was.  It didn't happen overnight, but at the end of the 3.5 years, I didn't remember who I was anymore, I'd begun to define who I was by who she wanted me to be.  I stopped playing drums (a lifelong passion), hanging out with friends, the list goes on and on.  Anyway, once it was over I determined that it would never happen again.  I made a list of EXACTLY what I wanted my wife to be like, I mean DETAILED stuff.  Then I prayed over it every night.  It took about 2 more years for me to meet her (actually we met in church when we were 8 yrs old, but our circles didn't cross anymore), and I told her on the night of our first date that we were either going to get married, or it would be over in a week.  I knew what I wanted and I believed God could and would bring it to me.  I told her that there were some things that were no-compromises for me (Hunting, Fishing, Trucks, Guns, The occasional Cigar even).  She fulfilled everything on my list and more.  We've been married 3.5 yrs now.  Life is awesome!  

So, make a list, and NEVER settle for anything less than God's best for you!  Blessings, young man!


----------



## Ihunt

I did not take the time to read all of the post so I hope I am not repeating this. Ask her what she eats,wears,drives,drinks,etc. that did not cause something to die. If she eats eggs ask her how an abortion taste. Take her around a cotton field in late September and look into a boll wevil trap. Things die for EVERYONE to live. Hunters just give back instead of take,take,take,............


----------



## applejuice

Drop her like 5th period french young sir!


----------



## Papa Steve

NOYDB said:


> Something to keep in mind.
> 
> Women will do things to keep a boyfriend on the string, that they won't do any longer once married.



Amen brother


----------



## wrestler

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> I'll give you the same advise I give all my younger siblings, their friends, and anyone else who cares:
> 
> Make a list!
> 
> The story goes like this:  I never dated (even kissed) a girl until my Senior year of High School because I wanted to do everything in my power to wait for God's best for me.  Finally, in a bit of a jealous spirit, I asked this girl out.  Long story short, we dated 3.5 years.  In that time, I totally changed who I was.  It didn't happen overnight, but at the end of the 3.5 years, I didn't remember who I was anymore, I'd begun to define who I was by who she wanted me to be.  I stopped playing drums (a lifelong passion), hanging out with friends, the list goes on and on.  Anyway, once it was over I determined that it would never happen again.  I made a list of EXACTLY what I wanted my wife to be like, I mean DETAILED stuff.  Then I prayed over it every night.  It took about 2 more years for me to meet her (actually we met in church when we were 8 yrs old, but our circles didn't cross anymore), and I told her on the night of our first date that we were either going to get married, or it would be over in a week.  I knew what I wanted and I believed God could and would bring it to me.  I told her that there were some things that were no-compromises for me (Hunting, Fishing, Trucks, Guns, The occasional Cigar even).  She fulfilled everything on my list and more.  We've been married 3.5 yrs now.  Life is awesome!
> 
> So, make a list, and NEVER settle for anything less than God's best for you!  Blessings, young man!



Guys, i think this guy has the ticket. he is one of the few who acctually said what to do more than dump her. not sayin anything bad about everyone elses advice i just like his the best.


----------



## ellaville hunter

Dump her before turkey season


----------



## whchunter

*Great*

Had a girlfriend like that once. 

I got a dog for her and everyone said I made a GREAT TRADE!!


----------



## 270 guy

wrestler said:


> Guys, i think this guy has the ticket. he is one of the few who acctually said what to do more than dump her. not sayin anything bad about everyone elses advice i just like his the best.



Would it be because he said what you wanted to hear? 

Your just a child yourself I wouldn't worry to much about this girl most likely she will be gone before you decide to settle down and get married.

 No one has the ticket it will be up to you to decide how to handle it in the end weather you want to put up with the drama or have a settled equal marriage where you do what you like and she does what she likes and maybe both of you will have the same interest and neither of you  bash the other for there likes and dislikes. 

I can't believe this thread is still going this long LOL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Gatorb said:


> you do realize he is saying to dump her too, right...


I don't think he's picked up on that yet..

I don't think I could be married to a woman that supports PETA, votes for the likes of Barrack Obama and abhors everything I love to do.


----------



## wrestler

i meant this part 



> made a list of EXACTLY what I wanted my wife to be like, I mean DETAILED stuff. Then I prayed over it every night. It took about 2 more years for me to meet her (actually we met in church when we were 8 yrs old, but our circles didn't cross anymore), and I told her on the night of our first date that we were either going to get married, or it would be over in a week. I knew what I wanted and I believed God could and would bring it to me. I told her that there were some things that were no-compromises for me (Hunting, Fishing, Trucks, Guns, The occasional Cigar even). She fulfilled everything on my list and more. We've been married 3.5 yrs now. Life is awesome!


----------



## hunter44a

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think he's picked up on that yet..
> 
> I don't think I could be married to a woman that supports PETA, votes for the likes of Barrack Obama and abhors everything I love to do.



x2 brother


----------



## scotydog826

It doesn't matter who the girl is, remember as a man it will always be your fault...


----------



## hoochfisher

> If she eats eggs ask her how an abortion taste


----------



## StriperAddict

wrestler said:


> i meant this part


 
Ditto on that too.  And it's good advice on all the 'biggies' in life.

My apologies if I was too over the top on my previous post.  It sounds like you are doing some good soul-searching, and I wish & pray for the best for you.


----------



## Robk

I was married to one of these types for 8 years.  Had to eventually find a new one.  Much Better off for it now.


----------



## sinclair1

Some of the most miserable guys I know are the ones that can hunt and fish all they want, but have to go home to a fat,ugly wife.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Think about it......*

Almost 200 post later and I still dont think you grasp this conversation occured only because of one thing, your discontent.

I is up to you how long you stay that way. Either you both enjoy each other enough to make accomadations or move on it is as simple as that. Life is far too short. I also agree your far too young for this serious of a conservation.


----------



## wrestler

well guys we talked and she says she's gonna love me just the same whatever i do. so we are over this hump, and life is good again boys.  
 thank ya'll for all the feedback. ya'll really did help. lots.
so if i ever need advice i guess i know where to come to.     

and yes i may be young but i guess this is a trial by fire.


----------



## 027181

if she wont let you do what u want get rid of her, my girlfriend hates hunting, and hates rednecks, but you just got to sit don with her and tell her how it is, its been two years since i told mine to get out if she has a problem with hunting, trying to get a truck unstuck all night long, chewing, smoking, and Hank jr. now she sings every hank song, loves to go mudding, and knows not to bother me when im hunting you just got to show her how much fun being a redneck is


----------



## T.P.

No shortage of advice here!!!!

You will get better advice if you would post pics though..

Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## wrestler

well again thanks guys.


----------



## mattech

well it looks like I found this thread soon enough that I will still be able to say "I told you so". I do not think their is anything wrong with trying to find a meeting point, like others have stated. One piece of advice that i will give that these little baby tantrums she is having with about the animal mounts at her grandparents that have probablly been there longer than she has been around. Do you really think she cries every time she goes there. This was a way to see how you would respond to her acting that way. Most teenage girls are manipulative, and I say most( I don't need any great WOW's attacking me) These are baby steps girls take to create the prfect man. I am not saying to just be a flat out jerk, but if you do not stand your ground and be a man you will never gain control. I have my moments where I call the wife on the way home from work and all I have to say is how nice a day it is, her response is I will get your camo out for you, but There are also a few times where I am told it is a nice day to cut grass. Determine what you're boundries are and do not cross them. Good luck maybe you will turn her around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

wrestler said:


> i guess this is a trial by fire.


 
Oh, you have no idea. Just wait, if you stick with her the fire will get hotter..


----------



## jwb72

wrestler said:


> i aint gonna end up like my uncle-in-law he's whipped by my cousin....



Did I read that right? Uncle-in-law? Whipped by your COUSIN?


----------



## HillbillyJim

Put her behind on the road...Quick!  God help you if you get married to this woman.  You'll rarely, if ever, see the woods again unless you are going " birdwatching with her".  Run Forest, RUN!!


----------



## wrestler

jwb72 said:


> Did I read that right? Uncle-in-law? Whipped by your COUSIN?



*correction cousin-in-law


----------



## wrestler

HillbillyJim said:


> Put her behind on the road...Quick!  God help you if you get married to this woman.  You'll rarely, if ever, see the woods again unless you are going " birdwatching with her".  Run Forest, RUN!!


Bird... watching? onl bird watching i do is down the barrel of my shotgun


----------



## Nytrobud1

Sounds like the only advise youre willing to accept is to hang in there,she'll change ,and you'll live happily ever after.
 So,,here it goes,Hang in there, she'll change,and you'll live happily ever after.Everybody here knows you find your soulmate when your 15 years old


----------



## ellaville hunter

Little man let me be honest you are 15. You will not marry this girl so why put up with all this. Get in the woods on the river and date as many girls as you can. Love at your age is not real ( RUN AWAY)


----------



## egomaniac247

ellaville hunter said:


> Little man let me be honest you are 15. You will not marry this girl so why put up with all this. Get in the woods on the river and date as many girls as you can. Love at your age is not real ( RUN AWAY)




What he said.  I got a chuckle out of you saying she is the most amazing girl you've known.

You have nothing to compare against and with the hang up she has on something you love doing, your bar isn't set very high 


You're still a kid....enjoy it.  You'll barely remember her name 5-10 years from now


----------



## BAMBIDEER

run kid run,i had a girlfriend like that one time and it lasted bout a week,she didnt eat meat didnt like mudd ridin and didnt know why i liked hunting and fishing so much,we split up and only a few months later she was married to a guy i went to school with,now to this day he still hunts but she dont eat em and wont let him hang his mounts in the house,it took till i was 26 and lots of women later i found one that likes hunting and jacked up trucks and eating wild animals like me


----------



## arrendale8105

Will this thread never end.  AGAIN---GET RID OF HER!!!! Nuf said


----------



## NOYDB

Let's be honest, are we talking Angelina Jolie or Rosie O'Donnell?

Is her Daddy rich/has lots of huntable land?

Is she more accommodating in other areas?

There are other actions and considerations about her that can determine your tolerance level.


----------



## wrestler

high tolerance. jolie, gpa has land and she is everything i need...


----------



## shadow2

like many have already said....move on to greener pastures..  you can not change a woman..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NOYDB said:


> Let's be honest, are we talking Angelina Jolie or Rosie O'Donnell?
> 
> Is her Daddy rich/has lots of huntable land?
> 
> Is she more accommodating in other areas?
> 
> There are other actions and considerations about her that can determine your tolerance level.


 
All good points that haven't been brought to the table as of yet. I think the Daddy being rich with lots of hunting land is the most viable on your list however. After the ring is on the finger all of the others go out the window..


----------



## wrestler

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All good points that haven't been brought to the table as of yet. I think the Daddy being rich with lots of hunting land is the most viable on your list however. After the ring is on the finger all of the others go out the window..


gpa does, who will give it to daddy


----------



## Nautical Son

Wrestler....son your 15 years old, at your age I changed girlfirends like you change socks (hopefully) if she has  a differnce of opinion and she isn't willing to give in to your desire to hunt and KILL for food then let her go, the fact that her grandfather has land to hunt is no reason to stay miserable because she is gonna gripe at you for using the land after the fact.....go out do what you want to do the way you want to do it...she can like it or leave it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

wrestler said:


> gpa does, who will give it to daddy


 
Does she have a sister? If so maybe you should be talkin to her!!!


----------



## ellaville hunter

You be better off to buy a wma stamp


----------



## KDarsey

Get a dog or a turtle or a canary or a frog or a pig or a gerbil (I hate these) or a monkey....even a nasty ol' cat would be better ! 
Main thing is just GIT !


----------



## egomaniac247

wrestler said:


> gpa does, who will give it to daddy



lol trust me you will be long gone by the time that happens.

Despite how you think you feel, the odds that this girl is anything but a "young love/first girlfriend" are 99.9% at the age of 15.  

Enjoy the experience, learn from it, but by NO MEANS think that "she's the one" or allow yourself to get so wrapped up in her that you lose yourself.  You will pay for it dearly down the road in the form of your first heartache.   Every man on this forum has gone through that.

Sadly, odds are she will be your first heart break.....but hey, even those experiences are required to become an adult.  

Like I said, just enjoy it and learn from the relationship.  This is a life lesson for you.


----------



## wrestler

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does she have a sister? If so maybe you should be talkin to her!!!



no but she has a brother


----------



## Richard P

Maybe Angelina now; but what lurks just beneath the surface.  Did you ever see ''Misery'' ?


----------



## wrestler

wow, good movie, mean analogy


----------



## chase870

Dont worry about her grandpa's money etc. You ain't gonna end up with it anyway Just buy her a house and give her about $200,000.00 . If you do this before you marry her you can save the lawyer fees later. Then you will be able to hunt like you want to.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

ekim22 said:
			
		

> Despite how you think you feel, the odds that this girl is anything but a "young love/first girlfriend" are 99.9% at the age of 15.
> 
> Enjoy the experience, learn from it, but by NO MEANS think that "she's the one" or allow yourself to get so wrapped up in her that you lose yourself. You will pay for it dearly down the road in the form of your first heartache. Every man on this forum has gone through that.
> 
> Sadly, odds are she will be your first heart break.....but hey, even those experiences are required to become an adult.
> 
> Like I said, just enjoy it and learn from the relationship. This is a life lesson for you.



Best advice I've seen yet.  You're waaaaay to young to be getting so serious. 

Though I know you won't take my advice now, (cause I wouldn't have when I was 15) you have far to much life ahead of you to be getting tied down at this age.

I'm not saying break up with her, (sounds like she's gonna take care of that, sooner or later) just be careful to be yourself and not get so much invested that you're losing friends and your own way of life because of her.

I guarantee you in 5 years she'll be but a footnote in your life...


----------



## holton27596

RUNAWAY!!!!!!!!!!

At 15 you aint old enough to tell the difference between lust and love. took me about 30 to find out.


----------



## Havana Dude

Wrestler, your 15. I have a 17 yo son, and he knows everything, just ask him. I'm not bashing you but you seem to just be looking for someone to say the right thing you WANT to hear. Thats fine. This is not a life or death situation, so I have no advice for you, as you would not take what I have to say about it. Do what you feel is right for you, and who knows, you may celebrate 50 years of wedded bliss one day. Or, you may find that this is just the first of many girls that will spark your interest, and that you 2 don't jive. Whatever the deal is, some life lessons have to be learned the hard way. We are a bunch of OLD guys/gals, who have been there done that, and we had to learn the hard way too.


----------



## Bighunt37

Take her hiking up in cohutta wma on a super cold evening preferable less than 15 degrees (bring a gps).  Let it turn almost dark in the middle of no where (shell have no clue where she is) yell "bear!!!" run for the hills (make sure she wore her heels) get to the truck and tell the authorities you ran for your on safety....


----------



## george hancox

does your grandad hunt with you?If he does, will you miss that?I know how much it would hurt me to loose my grandson over a 15 year old girl that is not hardy out of puberty.


----------



## jmfauver

Wrestler,

How many " bumps in the road" have you guys had since you been dating? I see several in this thread alone and at your age it is too many...You have asked us for help in answering questions,these are the same questions many of us have already had to answer ( maybe not at your age).Most of us are trying to tell you to be true to your upbringing,if you love to hunt and fish,then do it if she wants it to work out she will bend,if not she will find so guy who wants to be told what they can and cannot do and she will be gone...It is up to you to use the information or forget it...My best advice is to give it time,continue to do what you love to do.My fear is that she is gonna call and say lets do this ( you already have plans to hunt),at that moment you will decide to be true to yourself or cave in...If you are true to yourself she will be gone,cave in and your whole world will be gone,been there done that returned to the ( as she puts it) redneck ways!!!


----------



## snookdoctor

This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## boparks

Quite a post you've got going buddy and you sure sound like a nice guy and this Ann Landers thing must be some kind of GON record

 I'd suggest you not  stress over any of it.

Statistically speaking, at your age this thing will be over before turkey season starts if not by the 300th post or sooner even if you agreed to never kill another bug

But this could become DANGEROUS for you if you do a similar thing at a later 

age........in which case I'd concur with the other 200 post.......RUN!!!!!!!!!.....but then what do I know?.......... I get divorced every turkey season


----------



## Rebtater

Run like heck   get rid of her  there is no comprimise at this point   she has you hemmed up in a corner and that aint no good place to be.


----------



## deerslayer11

george hancox said:


> does your grandad hunt with you?If he does, will you miss that?I know how much it would hurt me to loose my grandson over a 15 year old girl that is not hardy out of puberty.



x2!!


----------



## deerehauler

wrestler said:


> we dont argue abt it, she just doesnt really like it



You need to move on is right! If you ever got married when you are older it will get worse if she does not like it. Plus if she dont like getting dirty or trucks sounds like it will be high maint.


----------



## Cab

I'll tell you what our (My wife and I) pastor asked us before we got married during our pre-marriage counseling. 

"What is the one thing you can't stand about him/her. Now, can you live with that, not ever changing, for the REST of your life?"

He has actually had people back out of marriage with that one question, but that is the way marriages work. You shouldn't be thinking of marriage right now, but you should be thinking of what you want to do and if it's hunt, then hunt with the door open. If she doesn't like it then she is free to leave.

Women don't know what they want half the time. My wife swore she would never marry a man that hunts, drives a truck, or dips. Here we are married!


----------



## KDarsey

wrestler said:


> no but she has a brother



Might wanna trade her for him....


----------



## Pittard

snookdoctor said:


> This thread is worthless without pics.



x 2


----------



## Greaserbilly

Stop hunting and being a redneck. Drink sparkling white wine, move to California, become a vegan.

Either that, or find another awesome girl who is compatible with you. They do exist.


----------



## Pittard

*Let me add though...*

I met my wife of 8 years now when I was 15.  Back then she would camp with my family and trout fish.  Now she will still camp as long as she is warm and has a makeshift shower but she is NOT going to fish.  Not b/c she thinks sore lipping fish is wrong but b/c she doesn't enjoy it anymore.  My wife and I have been lucky enough to grow together after 14 and not apart.  It takes a lot of compromise and work.

You will not be the same person in 10 years and neither will she.  Maybe it will work and maybe it won't.  At your age don't take stuff so seriously and as other have said...keep hunting and driving your "mud" truck and if she doesn't like it things will work themselves out.

Don't ever mistake change for compromise.


----------



## Pittard

Cab said:


> I'll tell you what our (My wife and I) pastor asked us before we got married during our pre-marriage counseling.
> 
> "What is the one thing you can't stand about him/her. Now, can you live with that, not ever changing, for the REST of your life?"



My wife and I were asked the same question...I thought I had to write an answer so...I said I couldn't stand her big toe b/c it looked like a man's toe  big mistake there.  Still living that one down.


----------



## boparks

If I'm not mistaking:

E-Harmony has a compatability test / sheet

The E-Harmony Book of Compatabilty says:

If you find a potential partner that you are compatatable with in 9 out of 10 areas.......WALK...DON'T SETTLE...issues show up later....not sure about this or that I agree with it ..but.... I'm just saying

Mr Abby


----------



## Double-H2020

NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats what i was always told


----------



## BAR308

KDarsey said:


> Might wanna trade her for him....



haha... does he like to hunt?


----------



## deerslayer11

Pittard said:


> My wife and I were asked the same question...I thought I had to write an answer so...I said I couldn't stand her big toe b/c it looked like a man's toe  big mistake there.  Still living that one down.


----------



## philtuts

Wrestler,
TRUST ME. Do not ever compromise who you are for a girl. I've felt the way you feel now. Seems like "no one understands", but these guys are right. I don't care how "amazin" this girl is, she is a sleeping giant. Y'all may be all happy go lucky now because you are emphatuated with each other. Truth is, the longer y'all date, the more serious things get. Before you know it you y'all will have been together for 4 years and she is expecting you to propose to her. Then you have to play this game all over again- except for one thing: things are way more serious and bigger things are on the line. Trust me, you want to deal with this NOW.


----------



## birddog52

Women are like cars if you got one thats causing trouble trade them in get another one are better yet just rent one every once in awhile cheaper that way


----------



## Jim P

Life is to short, put a stop to it now. And I have seen good looking redneck girls in camo. SEEEXY


----------



## wrestler

guys i talked to her, and were straight. and going steady. she has come to accept, neigh, Embraced my ideals. so thank ya'll for the advice and i'll keep it in the back of my mind if anything goes awry. Thanks again guys.


----------



## wrestler

Pittard said:


> I met my wife of 8 years now when I was 15.  Back then she would camp with my family and trout fish.  Now she will still camp as long as she is warm and has a makeshift shower but she is NOT going to fish.  Not b/c she thinks sore lipping fish is wrong but b/c she doesn't enjoy it anymore.  My wife and I have been lucky enough to grow together after 14 and not apart.  It takes a lot of compromise and work.
> 
> You will not be the same person in 10 years and neither will she.  Maybe it will work and maybe it won't.  At your age don't take stuff so seriously and as other have said...keep hunting and driving your "mud" truck and if she doesn't like it things will work themselves out.
> 
> Don't ever mistake change for compromise.



between you and me, my truck isnt a mud truck. she saw it this weekend and acctually liked it!!!


----------



## smitty

*Love*

Just remember all she lets you do now ,will turn into alot less later..... So if your cold at nite get a electric blanket and keep enjoying the great outdoors.....


----------



## haskell

Step out in the front yard, shoot a squirrel or rabbit or whatever, let her get mad and fire you as the BF.   She will be free to ride around in a Yugo with her liberal friends and you will be emancipated.
Reference is to Paul Shanklin, youtube "In a Yugo"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz2eCFoafXk


----------



## vonnick52

I worked on a grouper/snapper private charter boat during high school, started when I was 14.  It was the best job I've had to date (I'm only 23 now).  I loved it and lived for it.

When I was 15, I started dating a girl and she hated my long hours at work, the injuries/dangers I dealt with, and the extended stays (3-4 days) offshore without cell phone reception.  

I dealt with the nagging and complaining for almost two years, by the time I was halfway through my Junior year of high school the nagging had only gotten worse to the point of I was afraid to tell her when I got booked for trips.  I changed her ringtone to Brad Paisley's "I'm Gonna Miss Her" and one day when we were hanging out, I told her I couldn't find my cell phone and asked her to call it.  The song went off and that was about all she wrote....

Since then, I've been with hotter, smarter, and less irritating women (and uglier, dumber, and more irritating women for that matter) and haven't looked back....though haven't been able to make one stay either .

Ever heard Jamey Johnson's "Women" ?

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VTvRqwQab3k?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VTvRqwQab3k?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## dtala

boparks said:


> Mr Abby




you throw Ann out???

Please stop........

  troy


----------



## SicSemper

Be a Man


----------



## bowboy1989

wrestler said:


> com'n guys i am pleading for help... please give me some advice other than dump her. she is the most amazin girl i know... i have no idea, any thing other than that.



hahahahaha how is she amazing when she hates your life style dump her Now and laugh in her face your just a confused kid girls are every where


----------



## bowboy1989

Dump her asap you can find another one in about 2 weeks one that is sweeter and prettier


----------



## bowboy1989

wrestler said:


> sounds like a plan stan
> 
> and i'm 15...



15......you shouldnt even be worried about an retarded Girlfriend go to the woods


----------



## mshipman

i would lay it out to her straight. I'm a hunter i kill and eat animals and that's the way it's gone be. Get used to it or hit the road.


----------



## bull0ne

I got 99 problems.............


----------



## kedo

wrestler said:


> com'n guys i am pleading for help... please give me some advice other than dump her. she is the most amazin girl i know... i have no idea, any thing other than that.



Do what I do.. keep hunting and killing and eating what I kill. AND MY WIFE HATES GUNS!!! (stood near a guy that got shot at our local mall a few years back). I respect her views and do not clean or flash my guns while she is around. Simple compromise. 
If your GF likes you enough, she will respect your views on the matter. If yall can't come to an agreement, send her packing!!!


----------



## Dylank15

This is my Girlfriend before we got together...



mind you we we both 14 when we started dating. I was allways a big outdoorsman and i frimly believed in what i had always known and stood my ground on my beliefs. 

this is us now....







We have been together for nearly 4 years now. It can be done. and i will not doubt you, wrestler, that you love her. although not many people find love so young. 

I got a rare jewl when i got my baby... 

-she is always bummed when she dosent get to go coon hunting with me. 

-my rabbit dog that i have now.... she picked out...

-she helps me feed and bathe the dogs, and wash out the pens.

-she always wants to ride 4wheelers

-we go ride horses alot.

-SHE bought ME a ground blind for christmas so I could take HER deerhunting! haha how cool is that!!!



shes amazing....

i love my baby! 101707


----------



## Sterlo58

Dylank15 said:


> This is my Girlfriend before we got together...
> 
> 
> 
> mind you we we both 14 when we started dating. I was allways a big outdoorsman and i frimly believed in what i had always known and stood my ground on my beliefs.
> 
> this is us now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been together for nearly 4 years now. It can be done. and i will not doubt you, wrestler, that you love her. although not many people find love so young.
> 
> I got a rare jewl when i got my baby...
> 
> -she is always bummed when she dosent get to go coon hunting with me.
> 
> -my rabbit dog that i have now.... she picked out...
> 
> -she helps me feed and bathe the dogs, and wash out the pens.
> 
> -she always wants to ride 4wheelers
> 
> -we go ride horses alot.
> 
> -SHE bought ME a ground blind for christmas so I could take HER deerhunting! haha how cool is that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> shes amazing....
> 
> i love my baby! 101707



Wait till marriage.....that is the true test.


----------



## deerehauler

Sterlo58 said:


> Wait till marriage.....that is the true test.



Amen to that!


----------



## Dylank15

haha so ive heard!!! We will be getting married soon. no date yet. but im excited for it!


----------



## nwgahunter

wrestler said:


> com'n guys i am pleading for help... please give me some advice other than dump her. she is the most amazin girl i know... i have no idea, any thing other than that.



When my wife and I met she was a member of PETA. It took me a while to figure that out but as you I was in love with her. 

PETA brainwashed her and we got into a few knockdown dragouts in the beginning but it settled down pretty quick when I was watching a hunting show and they were shooting bears and she told me that shooting bears was illegal. 

I asked her "Who said that?" She said PETA. So, then the education started and she finally saw the job they did on her on hunting. She also saw the respect I had for animals and now understand the hunters are very caring animal advocates (Which is 100% opposite of the blood thirsty nonsense she was fed by the shovel load)She doesn't like the thought of any animal dying but she deals with me hunting and understands and and the respect we have.

She still is an advocate to REAL animal cruelty and I can handle that because I do not like seeing any animal suffer myself. 

On another note though dude. I was able to work through mine but if she says she HATES rednecks and hunting you better think about it hard. My wife NEVER said she hated hunting and rednecks. If you are a hunter and a redneck you guys need to seriously sit down and lay it out upfront. So, even if she says she is cool with it expect to get hammered for about 5 years until she gives up  If she loves you enough she will make that sacrifice as I am sure who will have to make some if you guys go that far.

I did that but still had some problems because of her passion for animals but we made it happen. It has almost caused divorce in the distant passed but we married each other for life and worked through it. Hunting is nothing different than taking the kids to practice anymore.

Now, the HARDEST part of it all is when you are so proud when you knock down that big buck and you are pumped and stoked to show all your buddies you more than likely will not be able to show your "True best friend" and get a big hug and a kiss and get told how proud she is of you. That hurts the most man. It really does.

Mine tells me congrats but it isn't exciting. She's trying though. We are close to year 13.


----------



## snookdoctor

Sterlo58 said:


> Wait till marriage.....that is the true test.



Yep, once you tie the noose, she will control the pressure on the rope


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Guys I think we all need to step back and take another look at this thread. I think we have all been had to the tune of 258 posts


----------



## JerryC

At 15 years old you are in the rut and will be for several more years. Not a good time to make important decisions. You should focus on your grades, your faith, saving money, and living cleanly. Those are the things that will allow you do do what you want later in life. It won't matter what stereo you had in high school and who you dated at 15. I say continue dating her if you like her but you are both immature right now (not saying either of you act foolishly, but by definition will be more mature the older you get.) You will each change a million times over the next several years so live to enjoy life keeping in mind the things I said to focus on above, and you'll have less regrets.

If you've read this far, also remember that she shouldn't hate anyone, that 'redneck' and 'hunter' can be mutually exclusive, and that the world is a really big place with lots of opportunities and lots to look forward to. -JerryC


----------



## Streetsweeper

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Guys I think we all need to step back and take another look at this thread. I think we have all been had to the tune of 258 posts



SO TRUE, I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS THREAD IS EVEN STILL ON THE FIRST PAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neocon

When I met my wife she "hated" big trucks, guns, rednecks, hunting (she was a vegetarian). Now I drive an F250, I got a couple guns and I hunt a little


----------



## mtstephens18

well my fiancee didnt care before    but as time goes on;     the more she gripes about me goin huntin!!!  you better get used to it!!


----------



## thomas the redneck

at this time i would like to say something very profound and intelagent sounding in refreance to your delima but i got nothing
put a boot to her butt and find you a good ol girl 
been their done that and was very unhappy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mtstephens18 said:


> well my fiancee didnt care before    but as time goes on;     the more she gripes about me goin huntin!!!  you better get used to it!!



Sounds like it's time to write off the ring, cut ties and run..


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

I dated a girl just like yours when I was 15 wrestler...stayed with that blankety blank for three years. Most miserable years I ever had in a deer stand. Finally met a beautiful woman in college that loved me and RESPECTED my lifestyle. On our second date, she was told that hunting was here before her, and if she didnt like it, hunting would be here after her. We have been married for 6 months now and got married on Labor Day. Now where do you think I was on Opening Day of Bow Season?...If she hates it now, she'll hate it later, and hate and resent you for not giving it up.


----------



## wrestler

hey guys.... 3 ,months and we are still togather!


----------



## ellaville hunter

I am sorry


----------



## fourwinds

It is easy to keep a relationship whose age is measured in months. Get back to us after you reach the years point. Until then, please let this thread die...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

fourwinds said:


> It is easy to keep a relationship whose age is measured in months. Get back to us after you reach the years point. Until then, please let this thread die...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

wrestler said:


> hey guys.... 3 ,months and we are still togather!





Nice.

I wish you all the luck in the world, but I doubt you're with the girl that you'll end up spending your life with, even though it seems that way now.


----------



## cmk07c

I thought the same thing when I was your age, 3 years of my life wasted. Now I'm happily married else where, be careful what you wish for.... God I sound old at the ripe age of 24.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

fourwinds said:


> It is easy to keep a relationship whose age is measured in months. Get back to us after you reach the years point. Until then, please let this thread die...



That transplanted demon possessed hand just made your mouse click on this link so you could drop that sage wisdom on the poor kid didn't it? 

I feel sorry for the boy. I mean once she's done gettin him to spend all of his money on her and ruining any good chances to go and enjoy hunting that he can she's gonna rip his heart out and stomp it flat, just like all women of that kind do.


----------



## snookdoctor

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That transplanted demon possessed hand just made your mouse click on this link so you could drop that sage wisdom on the poor kid didn't it?
> 
> I feel sorry for the boy. I mean once she's done gettin him to spend all of his money on her and ruining any good chances to go and enjoy hunting that he can she's gonna rip his heart out and stomp it flat, just like all women of that kind do.



You must have been 15 once

At 15, you don't have a relationship, you have a steady play date. When the stresses of life are carried upon your shoulders after you leave the safety of mommy and daddy's nest, and you are able to continue these play dates...then you can call it a relationship

This thread is still worthless without pics


----------



## SuburbanShooter

this thread is STILLLLLLLL going? Come on now......its no good with out pics!


----------



## T.P.

I love this thread!! It would be _much_ better with pics though. 

I foresee a wedding in y'alls future. Good luck and send us an invite!


----------



## birddog52

lIKE THE MAN SAID GIRLS ARE LIKE CARS THERE PLENTY AROUND FIND ANOTHER ONE OR JUST GROW A PAIR


----------



## teethdoc

Move on man.  She will never change you, and you will never change her.  Your 15, go enjoy your life.


----------



## king killer delete

*lookee here boy*

They make them every day, It is just as cheap to feed a good dog is it is to feed a bad dog. Call her up and tell her thanks but no thanks. If you stick with this one you will be one sorry dude. Just tell her she does not understand what a red neck is. Scots Irish built this country and our southern way of life and her statement about red necks is insulting.


----------



## WTM45

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel sorry for the boy. I mean once she's done gettin him to spend all of his money on her and ruining any good chances to go and enjoy hunting that he can she's gonna rip his heart out and stomp it flat, just like all women of that kind do.



Might as well get the experience now, while there are no primary residences, businesses, cars, kids, 401K, investment portfolio, boats, campers, lake houses, cabins, firearm collections, sports memorabilia collections, Harley Davidsons...


----------



## Capt Quirk

Dylank15 said:


> haha so ive heard!!! We will be getting married soon. no date yet. but im excited for it!


It's easy to be excited by something you ain't done yet 


wrestler said:


> hey guys.... 3 ,months and we are still togather!


I saw this pop up again, and wondered if them kids was still together. I'm not sure if I should be happy for ya, or just kick ya in the nuggets


----------



## king killer delete

*her*

Its all about her.


----------



## emusmacker

If she hates rednecks and hunters then she hates me. What have I done to her. 

Best advice is DUMP HER but you're not going to because you think you can change her...well   good luck with that.


----------



## king killer delete

*Thi man is right*



emusmacker said:


> if she hates rednecks and hunters then she hates me. What have i done to her.
> 
> Best advice is dump her but you're not going to because you think you can change her...well   good luck with that.


 you are so right!


----------



## king killer delete

*Tight*



snookdoctor said:


> yep, once you tie the noose, she will control the pressure on the rope


and it will be tight.HE WILL NOT COME BACK AND TELL ALL OF US YOU TOLD ME SO.


----------



## Six million dollar ham

wrestler said:


> my girl freind hates people who hunt. (or kill animals for that matter) well i dissagree and i was wonderin what ya'll would do if ya'll were in this situation.



She might be the one who cheerfully spoonfeeds you and changes your colostomy bag one day.  Just saying, she might be a good one.  Then again she might not.  State your case!


----------



## joedublin

She says she loves you NOW because she's planning on CHANGING you! Sinclair1 is WRONG...there are LOTS of really good-looking redneck girls out there who would love to hook-up with a REAL man......BE THAT MAN!!!


----------



## Bucky T

243Savage said:


> Seriously....find another girlfriend.



You forgot to have a little "fun" then go find another girlfriend.


----------



## THREEJAYS

can you say half


----------



## deadgame

interesting threadm good luck wrestler. let us know how it turns out


----------



## insane04

you are 15!!! dont worry about it and just have fun with her and still be the redneck you want to and when she gives up find one that has better thoughts toward you and your style


----------



## biker13

OK this has gone on long enough.Dump her and get on with your life,there are plenty out there and you are old enough to deal with it.Shes a loser and always will be with the liberal mind set,so just do it and close this thread and have a wonderful life hunting and fishing and driving jacked up trucks if you can afford to.Tell her BYE BYE,now.


----------



## ctmoore

*Your girlfriend that hates real people*

My nephew had a girl friend like that.  He dumped her as soon as she came out with that crap.  Suggest that you dump her and NEVER LOOK BACK.


----------



## T.P.

6 dang pages...


----------



## david w.

I don't like her either.


----------



## donald-f

6 pages of people telling him to dump her and she is still there. She must be doing something right. I think he would rather *find her* instead of *hunting **anything* else


----------



## bullsprig1100

Simple....If she is a church going lady, explain it to her this way. If God didn't want us to eat deer and rabbit and other game animals, then why did he make them out of meat?....It all boils down to that.


----------



## dtala

this thread is worthless with or without pics......


----------



## birddog52

lack of playing skills afraid he cannot find another one


----------



## elfiii

Sweet baby Jesus!


----------



## david w.

elfiii said:


> Sweet baby Jesus!



.You have the power.......


----------



## JohnK

She be looking good. What do you care what she likes? Don't listen to these old curmudgeons.


----------



## T.P.

woot-woot! 7 pages.


----------



## biker13

fourwinds said:


> It is easy to keep a relationship whose age is measured in months. Get back to us after you reach the years point. Until then, please let this thread die...



How about you never post ever again with anything as stupid as this has turned out to be.You don't want advice you just want to stir the pot.You ain't old enough to profess your love.Heed the above quote he apparently speaksfrom experience


----------



## 130class

This  youth is waaaaaaaay tooooo nieve.  That's all I am saying.  Like all those young democrats who turn republican when they start earning money.

I can't believe I just spent 30 minutes on one thread.


----------



## elfiii

The OP hasn't posted in his thread since the first of April. Let this one die folks. Its' already bled out.


----------



## diamondbowhunter

or jus don't show her anythang at all and jus keep hunting?


----------



## mwood1985

the key word here shoud be EX girlfriend....


----------



## Rich M

?????  What was the question.


----------



## SuburbanShooter

WHY IS THIS THREAD STILL GOING ON!!!! Please delete this non-sense before someone loses more of their precious internet time!


----------



## GAbigbuck

There are plenty of others out there that tolerate or even enjoy hunting and fishing. There are plenty of other things that a couple will argue about, hunting/fishing shouldn't be one of them.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

sc hunter said:


> 15 years old is to young to be worried about if this girl likes this or that there are plenty of girls out there! The whole boots thing idk! We wear boots at work and that's a city policy! There are plenty more fish in the sea



x1000000000000000


----------



## storeman

Wow.... I remember looking at this silly thread last year, and its still alive? I have wasted at least 30 minutes of my life. What a shame.


----------



## Allen Waters

OK, personal real life experience here!

I dated a girl in my early 20's for about 6 months. 

Dropping her off one night after going out we are talking and she says " I'll never have a kid that hunts...Its just wrong"

I said, and I qoute, " then we don't need to date... get out the car."

Never saw her again, and have not missed her once!


----------



## GaryD

Try and educate her about the need for proper management and how it is a must for the survival and health of the herd.


----------



## USMC0321

Kill this thread!!!!!!


----------



## birddog52

wrestler said:


> my girl freind hates people who hunt. (or kill animals for that matter) well i dissagree and i was wonderin what ya'll would do if ya'll were in this situation.



I think your just a little whipped women are like cars if they give trouble trade and get another one


----------



## F14Gunner

nicodemus said:


> another vote for gettin` rid of her and findin` another one. At this stage in your life, a girl is easier to get, than she is to get rid of.


ditto


----------



## Budda

Sell her to a deservin democrat.  There's plenty of fire left in yer matchbox.  Git yerself some gal that is willing to have fun.  They drop the love word, kick her to the curb.


----------



## biker13

Why is this still here? one of the dumbest threads ever


----------



## justmejeff

google some things like damage to crops done by deer, or insurance rate increases from deer/car collisions, explain to her the only way to keep the deer population somewhat in check is to have hunting. Tell her that youre a member of PETA (people eating tasty animals).


----------



## Greaserbilly

People, stop bumping this thread by replying to it saying people, stop bumping this thread by replying to it and....

..... oh.....

.... wait


----------



## msj91

It never gets better with marriage!


----------



## GAMEDIC

How many pages do you think this thread will get to. I say 15.


----------



## ryanh487

lol teenagers.


----------



## GAMEDIC

ttt


----------



## T.P.

Stop bumping this thread!

Wonder how this relationship has turned out? Has he replied here lately?


----------



## ryanh487

she probably totes dumped him and her bff jill set her up with chad, who is totes hot in his pink polo and would like, never hurt furry things


----------



## MoonPie

Sounds like you chose her the way she is. You prolly should give up all hunting, all redneck activity, and all the things she don't like. Do y'all live in the city?


----------



## peezee

ten years ago at your age i would have killed for the wise advice that your are getting right now. it would have save me a lot of time and money.  listen to it!!!

but there is only enough blood in the human body for one head to function at a time...


----------



## tournament fisher

i would say you are in deep doo dooo!!!! might need to find you a great big fat redneck girl. bout 300 on the hoof, she will love to hunt with you and you snuggle when it gets cold out


----------



## ryanh487

tournament fisher said:


> i would say you are in deep doo dooo!!!! might need to find you a great big fat redneck girl. bout 300 on the hoof, she will love to hunt with you and you snuggle when it gets cold out



i just gagged a little...

(no offense to anyone married to the horizontally challenged)


----------



## throwdown

This is a family forum, so "NO COMMENT". Good luck to ya


----------



## mstandingeagle

*seriously ?,*

If we listened to every one who is oposed to hunting or killing an animal then we would starve also what would we be doing during the season ? house work ? NOT!  dump her and find one who enjoys what you like they are A dime A dozen just open your eyes and see them.she could even be that best friend right beside you.


----------



## 10point

At your age you should be in the woods hanging with yours buds. You'll have plenty of time for women. Trust me in the long run huntins cheaper, and 90% of the time more fun. The other 10% well........


----------



## capncraig

you're 15. shes just a girl we were all 15 once. yeah. 3 years ago. girls come and go. if they don't like what you do you either deal with it or let her go. my girlfriend now thinks hunting is stupid but i can still get her to go with me. And what do you mean by "redneck"? 
Rednecks aren't the only ones that hunt.


----------



## jiminbogart

wrestler said:


> my girl freind hates people who hunt. (or kill animals for that matter) well i dissagree and i was wonderin what ya'll would do if ya'll were in this situation.



This


----------



## Da Possum

Holy crap!  This thread is still alive????


----------



## FlatwoodsFlash308

i cant believe this stupid question is actually being asked....sounds like shes a nutcase and you should get far away from her! crying over mounted animals...seriously??   SMH


----------



## slabhunter

tournament fisher said:


> i would say you are in deep doo dooo!!!! might need to find you a great big fat redneck girl. bout 300 on the hoof, she will love to hunt with you and you snuggle when it gets cold out



"And I will marry one those round American women, raise rabbits, and she will cook them for me. And I will drive a pickup truck..."

paraphrased from _The Hunt for Red October_

Love is Love. When you find it or it finds you, nothing else will matter...nor if you do not share similar interests. Has worked just fine for me for 25 years.


----------



## GAMEDIC

bump


----------



## hortonr

hey man if you lover theres hope. my girlfriend cried at the first coupple deer i killed when we first got thgether but after a romantic dinner of backstraps and a some shooting lessons she learned what its all about. Now shes my wife and has her own 8pt on the wall


----------



## GAMEDIC

ttt


----------



## Greaserbilly

jiminbogart said:


> This



That's not funny.

At all.


----------



## Buck Dropper

I'm 15 also. I refuse to even be FRIENDS with people who oppose hunting. If they don't like it, but don't mind it and don't try to change my mind from it, then that's a different story. I'm not a redneck, but I love the outdoors and I'm not ashamed to say so. Keep your girl, but if she starts trying to change you and the way you live your life, dump her to the curb. You'll find someone who loves you for you.


----------



## zacherwalker

this thread is still going???? really? 

lets all just say that and ad to it some more. doesn't make sense to me, its just funny because this thread was posted so long ago him and his girlfriend probably broke up 6 months ago regardless. probably because something like she didn't like his backpack color or she got a haircut he didn't like...

young love...GIRLFRIENDS who appose hunting, dump em. simple solution to a simple problem. WIVES who don't like you gone 6 days out of the week hunting, now that's a real problem.


----------



## Jranger

wrestler said:


> my girl freind hates people who hunt. (or kill animals for that matter) well i dissagree and i was wonderin what ya'll would do if ya'll were in this situation.



I'd keep on lookin'... once the most amazing wears off you're stuck with someone that hates what you love to do. If all else fails, once she turns 18 send her to Hooked on Quacks advanced course for spouses of sportsmen....


----------



## Beavis

i hate your girlfriend


----------



## Greaserbilly

For the record, it was the image of the woman in the "Irish sunglasses" and the suggestion that he'd punch any girlfriend of his like that out that I think is well over a line, especially in a place that won't allow the word used to describe the last resting place of the Infernal in a Christianity forum.


----------



## germag

Really? This vapid thread is still alive after all this time? That kid probably broke up with that girl a week after he posted this. NEARLY A YEAR AGO!!! Jeez....there's a date at the top of each post for a reason.


----------



## georgia_home

Yep, a Jesus thread...

Ok. WRESTLER (op)

Status? Who dumped who? Please put this issue to rest... Then lock pleeze!!! 



germag said:


> Really? This vapid thread is still alive after all this time? That kid probably broke up with that girl a week after he posted this. NEARLY A YEAR AGO!!! Jeez....there's a date at the top of each post for a reason.


----------



## doenightmare

Oh well - ttt. Some threads are too bad to die.


----------



## MudDucker

You are 15 for goodness sake.  Enjoy her, just don't get too head over heals.  Some girls/people have stupid ideas at that age that they grow out of.  Some don't.  If she don't, I would move on rather than live with that tension.

Remember, the Bible says it is better for a man to live alone in the attic than to live in a house with a contentious woman.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MudDucker said:


> You are 15 for goodness sake.  Enjoy her, just don't get too head over heals.  Some girls/people have stupid ideas at that age that they grow out of.  Some don't.  If she don't, I would move on rather than live with that tension.
> 
> Remember, the Bible says it is better for a man to live alone in the attic than to live in a house with a contentious woman.



See, prejudicial preference existed even in Biblical days. She get's the house and all the man gets is the attic.

RUN FORREST RUN!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58

This post is almost a year old. He has probably moved on several times at that age. Probably now with some goth chick with black nails, piercings and all black clothes.


----------



## Dylank15

Hey sterlo58.. this gothic chick i dated. see pics for reference. is not like that anymore she finally came out of her shell!    oh and we got married saturday nov 12. 




Dylank15 said:


> This is my Girlfriend before we got together...
> 
> 
> 
> mind you we we both 14 when we started dating. I was allways a big outdoorsman and i frimly believed in what i had always known and stood my ground on my beliefs.
> 
> this is us now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been together for nearly 4 years now. It can be done. and i will not doubt you, wrestler, that you love her. although not many people find love so young.
> 
> I got a rare jewl when i got my baby...
> 
> -she is always bummed when she dosent get to go coon hunting with me.
> 
> -my rabbit dog that i have now.... she picked out...
> 
> -she helps me feed and bathe the dogs, and wash out the pens.
> 
> -she always wants to ride 4wheelers
> 
> -we go ride horses alot.
> 
> -SHE bought ME a ground blind for christmas so I could take HER deerhunting! haha how cool is that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> shes amazing....
> 
> i love my baby! 101707


----------



## wrestler

T.P. said:


> Stop bumping this thread!
> 
> Wonder how this relationship has turned out? Has he replied here lately?





we broke up in March..... Her mom was a freaking phsyco... and her dad death threatened me. they were a bunch of loons. 




sorry about not replying. I haven't been receiving my emails for this thread.


----------



## wrestler

peezee said:


> ten years ago at your age i would have killed for the wise advice that your are getting right now. it would have save me a lot of time and money.  listen to it!!!
> 
> but there is only enough blood in the human body for one head to function at a time...



hahahahahahahahaha i havn't laughed this hard in a while.


----------



## GAMEDIC

bump


----------



## dtala

pleeeeese stop with the advice.........


----------



## GAMEDIC

ttt


----------



## papachaz

sinclair1 said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NgFhJN4H0T0?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NgFhJN4H0T0?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



some accessories optional.....

that is absolutely great!


----------



## GAHUNTER60

Brad Paisley said it best:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CddnsHSlMw


----------



## GAHUNTER60

Wow, I didn't realize this thread is eight pages long!  I thought it was only three.

Glad to see the OP updated the situation.


----------



## saltysenior

what happened with her grampa's 8,547 acres in Wilkes Co. ???


----------



## scandmx5

saltysenior said:


> what happened with grampa's 8,547 acres in Wilkes Co. ???


----------



## copecowboy84

honestly, i would tell her, either you accept my way of life or im sorry but its over. Luckly my wife grew up around hunting, but i told her when we met, if you dont like me hunting, fishing and being and outdoors guy, im sorry but we might as well end this now.


----------



## billyrb

many women can't stand hunting, they see it as killing bambi.....like the food in the store doesn't come from an animal that was butchered.  Anyway, for others reading this, find someone that either enjoys going with you to do the things you love, or find someone that won't complain and will let you go alone to do the things you love.  If they gripe about it, tell you to choose, well, choose the one that makes you MORE happy.


----------



## southernboy2147

its this simple, dont wanna leave her dont.. but yall aint gonna last no time unless you change your was because she aint... you 15 and worrying about it though? man i cant count the number of things ive had with girls in the 4 yrs since ive been 15 and the times i thought a girl was amazing... she just aint right for you brother. dont wanna leave her dont but youll suffer the consiquences when u have to start givin up things you love.. go with the advice kick her to the curb and move on. have fun your only young once.


----------



## southernboy2147

just realized how old this thread is lol nvm ^^^


----------



## FredBearYooper

wrestler said:


> sir, i am 215 (yes i am a fatty)


I disagree..I was 2x State champ at 215 and by no mean a fatty..you could just be the roly poly kind of wrestler I usually pinned in less than 10 seconds..


T.P. said:


> I think she'll come around.


These kind of life suckers never "come around"



jwb72 said:


> Did I read that right? Uncle-in-law? Whipped by your COUSIN?


I was thinking the same thing



snookdoctor said:


> This thread is worthless without pics.


Pic's of a 15 year old girl? 


Dylank15 said:


> This is my Girlfriend before we got together...
> 
> 
> 
> mind you we we both 14 when we started dating. I was allways a big outdoorsman and i frimly believed in what i had always known and stood my ground on my beliefs.
> 
> this is us now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been together for nearly 4 years now. It can be done. and i will not doubt you, wrestler, that you love her. although not many people find love so young.
> 
> I got a rare jewl when i got my baby...
> 
> -she is always bummed when she dosent get to go coon hunting with me.
> 
> -my rabbit dog that i have now.... she picked out...
> 
> -she helps me feed and bathe the dogs, and wash out the pens.
> 
> -she always wants to ride 4wheelers
> 
> -we go ride horses alot.
> 
> -SHE bought ME a ground blind for christmas so I could take HER deerhunting! haha how cool is that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> shes amazing....
> 
> i love my baby! 101707


Your only 18..still not old enough to give love advice



mtstephens18 said:


> well my fiancee didnt care before    but as time goes on;     the more she gripes about me goin huntin!!!  you better get used to it!!



Heck no..when you get used to it she gets used to you not hunting anymore



wrestler said:


> hey guys.... 3 ,months and we are still togather!



Congrats..you survived just a little longer than army basic training..



Dylank15 said:


> Hey sterlo58.. this gothic chick i dated. see pics for reference. is not like that anymore she finally came out of her shell!    oh and we got married saturday nov 12.



That's not gothic.thats a girl in a pink shirt throwing up devil horns..and how old are you and your already married? Scary..I wasn't going to even post but since I wasted such precious moments of my life reading this I thought I would put in my .02


----------



## kinross

Tell her to go buy a farm in south georgia and try to make a living out of farming. After spending a fortune on tractors , machinery, diesel , and seed and fertilizer her tune will change when all her hard work is rooted up. If she does not get the message from that its time to think about trading up mate.


----------



## biker13

You have got to be kidding me.Still here.sheeeesh!


----------



## tkyklr1

Run Forrest Run!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Guys haven't you figured out that this thread was bogus from the get go. Just somebody playing with the "rednecks" on here (me included)


----------



## T.P.

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Guys haven't you figured out that this thread was bogus from the get go. Just somebody playing with the "rednecks" on here (me included)



You're just confusing them more...


----------



## 4winds

Make your list this:

1. Love The Good Lord  2. Love Your Kin  3. Be honest with yourself and those around you  4. Be excellent in school  5. Follow your passions (Hunt/Fish)  6.  Don't break the law 7.  Hang out with your buddies (see #6)  8.  Learn how to dance (and you'll have no problems meeting girls and picking the ones you want at anytime in your life)! 

Notice I didn't put the word compromise anywhere in there.  Trust me, you'll have plenty of time to practice compromising later in life.  This is the only time in your life when you should primarily focus on you!  Because in the future if you want to become a good man (and you do) you'll be primarily focusing on everyone else!

Have some fun kid, while you can!  If you have to ask, she's probably not the one for you!


----------



## biggdogg

why, oh why does this thread keep getting dug up??


----------



## USMC0321

This thread is still alive from last year?  You have got to be kidding!


----------



## chadeugene

It's been around for a couple years I believe.

And for the record, I'm not all that fond of rednecks either.  Hillbilly's, mountain men, and plain old country folk are alright with me.  Rednecks on the other hand just ooze ignorance.


----------



## bronco611

Wrestler, let me save you the trouble and heart ache. Give me all of your GUNS, CAMMO ,BULLETS HUNTING AND FISHING GEAR RIGHT NOW!!!!! In return you get to keep that nut job of a girl friend, Get it????? Girl friend, not dictator or wife whichever case you are looking for . PM ME AND i WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO HELP RELIEVE YOU OF THIS TERRIBLE THING WHICH IS TAKING PLACE IN YOUR LIFE. You will get to keep her and live happily ever after in HER VILLE.


----------



## shakey gizzard

chadeugene said:


> It's been around for a couple years I believe.
> 
> And for the record, I'm not all that fond of rednecks either.  Hillbilly's, mountain men, and plain old country folk are alright with me.  Rednecks on the other hand just ooze ignorance.



Some might resemble that remark!


----------



## grouper throat

haha this thread is so old.. wrestler is probably married with children by now and has forgotten this girl's name.


----------



## birddog52

wrestler said:


> my girl freind hates people who hunt. (or kill animals for that matter) well i dissagree and i was wonderin what ya'll would do if ya'll were in this situation.



Well like I said before they are like cars if they are giving trouble trade them


----------



## GAMEDIC

Long live the thread.


----------



## Cottontail

Redneck nation !!!


----------



## tcward

Nicodemus said:


> Run.


----------



## mountainraider68

wrestler said:


> hey guys.... 3 ,months and we are still togather!



Well thats good to hear man i hope your happy with her. But my simple advice is make sure your loving God before your loving her. Make sure that any relationship you have that your equally yoked, and that Christ is the foundation  of the relationship. No matter how long a relationship lasts in this life, it can and will never come close to the relationship you have with your Father in heaven!!!  Your only 15 so im not saying you dont, but i cant imagine you no what true love is. But seeking Christ first will allow you to see in years to come what it is and how important it is for any relationship! But i hopefully you will see this and this will help out! Godbless and happy hunting 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4OK9DmLpCY&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## donnie mac

*disagree*

If you disagree about that than you need to moove on


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Does she eat meat bro? Then she can't be against hunting..its far more humane than buying fireing squad meat.  Well I don't know how cows are killed but I know they aren't stalked by hunters and given a chance to live.


----------



## wrestler

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Guys haven't you figured out that this thread was bogus from the get go. Just somebody playing with the "rednecks" on here (me included)



No sir, that was never my intention. I promise. We've been broken up for a long time now. Dang was I stupid back then. Someone needs to whack me with a shovel to be honest.

Anyways, I've moved on to bigger and better things, and better girls. I found me a good, down home country girl, who right now seems to be a pretty good match for me haha. We've been dating for 6 months now, and Dang, I wish I had asked her out earlier.

sorry for all the commotion I stirred up though, and I will swallow my pride, so yes. Ya'll were ALL right.


----------



## wrestler

Nicodemus said:


> Run.



best advice I'd got. Just wish I listened to ya back then


----------



## T.P.

Where are you at right now? I'll come down and smack you with a shovel. Women got snakes in da heads, be careful.


----------



## BullsandBucks

> Run.


 I wish there was a "like" button. After reading the serious posts about all the good advice then you post about her thoughts on rednecks then seeing the next reply... I had to pick my self off the floor. Haha. XD Mann it sounds like your trying to turn the music video "How country feels" into a real life story. Now if your girl looks like the one in the music video I can see why you want to save the relationship. But in reality things like that never really happen. Don't give up on her, try to reason with her and help her understand what HUNTING is about. In time she may just reach the point of not wanting to participate instead of plain out hating it. And chances are you wont be with her much longer any ways... BUT then again only the LORD knows, I'm marrying the girl I've been after since my sophomore year in June.


----------



## wrestler

Read my 2nd to last post Bulls


----------



## GAMEDIC

Love it this thread is like Jason on Friday the 13th it just can't be killed.


----------



## wrestler

GAMEDIC said:


> Love it this thread is like Jason on Friday the 13th it just can't be killed.



Nope


----------



## Gadestroyer74

3 pages and no pics of your woman useless thread lol


----------



## LEON MANLEY

hoochfisher said:


> okay then, try taking her and show her what really happens. the animals dont suffer as anti-hunters think. then show her how its not just for fun or sport and that the animal doesnt go to waste.
> 
> then talk about it. find her favorite thing to do and ask how she would feel if you told her not to do it just because you dont like it.
> 
> if she cant understand then, find a new girl.





No better than some folks shoot, I'd say that some animals suffer plenty.
You know, the old head shooting is not sportsmanlike debate, along with the folks that think it is unreasonable to be expected to hit a pie plate at 100 yds, with a scoped rifle.

If the animal runs sfter you shoot it, it's suffering.


----------



## Balvarik

LEON MANLEY said:


> No better than some folks shoot, I'd say that some animals suffer plenty.
> You know, the old head shooting is not sportsmanlike debate, along with the folks that think it is unreasonable to be expected to hit a pie plate at 100 yds, with a scoped rifle.
> 
> If the animal runs sfter you shoot it, it's suffering.



You just put a great point in for ending all archery hunting with that premise of "*If the animal runs sfter you shoot it, it's suffering*"...

Mike


----------



## wrestler

Bump


----------



## rdhood

Didn't realize... dead thread.


----------



## dotties cutter

Does your girlfriend eat fish, poultry, pork, beef or any other product of nature that our lord in his wisdom put here for food for humans. If so the next meal you sit down to point out that even the English peas, corn, salad and any meat had to be killed in order for that meal to be possible and give her a history lesson along with this conversation about how mankind had to be a hunter - gatherer to get us from mans beginning to the present time and man has retained the need to hunt even though it is not needed anymore. if she she is not at least willing to look at and think about this in a fair way then you have some difficult decisions ahead of you. Just let her know the food animals and veggies were put here for human food and we kill all of them when we turn them into food and that is not a bad thing.


----------



## CarMan

Sounds like your dating a yankees daughter. I am correct arent I? Enjoy being 15 with no baggage bro. You'll have enough of that soon enough. And dont date daughters of yankees.


----------



## jandr1

dump! remember girls are like buses, miss one. NEXT ONE COMING!!!


----------



## Ff2012

^^^^^ this man knows the deal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lotta sore lips in this pond.


----------



## snookdoctor

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lotta sore lips in this pond.




I wish I could find a pond where they bit for 3 years straight, even when my hook was out of the water.


----------



## biggdogg

CarMan said:


> Sounds like your dating a yankees daughter. I am correct arent I? Enjoy being 15 with no baggage bro. You'll have enough of that soon enough. And dont date daughters of yankees.



this thread is old enough that I think the feller is around 30 or so...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

snookdoctor said:


> I wish i could find a pond where they bit for 3 years straight, even when my hook was out of the water.


----------



## dtala

somebody please delete this thread.....


----------



## T.P.

I'll send a prayer up for y'all tonight. Good luck and try and work it out.


----------



## Budda

Yall know this thread is 2 and a 1/2 years old.  ifn he aint broomed her to the curb yet, he aint goina.  pray fer his poor remenants and move on to something that aint so cancerous.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

this thread is total bull crap, made up and fake. Go back and read thru the punk that posted it drops in from time to time for rebuttals just to keep the thread going. Don't waste anymore time on this jerk


----------



## one hogman

wrestler said:


> we broke up in March..... Her mom was a freaking phsyco... and her dad death threatened me. they were a bunch of loons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about not replying. I haven't been receiving my emails for this thread.



Sorry things Didn't work out for you young Man BUT there is a woman out there for you , and when you find the right one it will be like a Bright light flashing on in your mind, just don't give up till you find her, I was 26 before I married the woman Of my dreams, I had almost given up on finding a woman like her ,But God sent her to me, That was 35 years ago!! still together, It don't hurt to Pray about it either. I know I did, Good luck to you.


----------



## BowArrow

I am 75 years old and date a great lady who is a real animal lover. I began hunting and fishing in the 40's and am still going strong. I have bow hunted since 1966. She tolerates my deer hunting because I give them chance by bow hunting. The first time I took her fishing on the river, I had to release all of the redbreast because she did not want to hurt them. She is getting better and said she would like to go hunting with me when deer season opens. We have been watching the North America series on the Discovery channel and she realizes all critters have predators and nature can be violent. Try to explain how nature works and humans have survived because they are predators.


----------



## GAMEDIC

Love it. This thread is like Michael Myers you just can't kill it.

TTT


----------



## T.P.

I think y'all just need to meet in the middle. Give and take sort of thing.


----------



## DCHunter

If I were you, I'd date her for a little bit just for the heck of it. But I wouldn't get attached because you need to find you a girl that likes you for who you are.


----------



## Ancient Obsession

I married a woman who wasn't an outdoor girl. She didn't hate hunters or rednecks, but wasn't supportive in my endeavors either. The lack of interest turned into a lack of support that turned into resentment. It is slow and subtle but happens. I wasn't obsessive or selfish with my outdoor time during our marriage either. I'm now going through a not so pleasant divorce and have 2 young children. I made a mistake that I won't make again. Don't do it bro. Find a girl who is just as passionate as you are about the things you hold dear. Until then don't commit to no one.


----------



## smackdown51

when i was dating my wife she wasnt all about the hunting thing but she knew it was what i did, so i took her bow hunting and as soon as she saw the fawns that was still tagging along with mama she got so excited. so i told her to turn around cuz mama was bout to catch an arrow. we came to an understanding then that if she wants me then she better except me for what i do and not question it. im 25 now and u nor her will be the same person you are now, high school college and the real world will change you dramaticly. so just my 2 cents worth, if she cant except you for you then u dont want her anyway.


----------



## Doc_5729

Billy said he played y'all like a banjo.


----------



## wrestler

Alright, I have a different girlfriend now. We've been together for 10 months and I am really really happy with her. She's as country as cornbread and actually begs me to take her fishing from time to time. I would never ever date another one of them city type girls, especially after dating such a beautiful girl like the one I'm with now.


----------



## T.P.

wrestler said:


> Alright, I have a different girlfriend now. We've been together for 10 months and I am really really happy with her. She's as country as cornbread and actually begs me to take her fishing from time to time. I would never ever date another one of them city type girls, especially after dating such a beautiful girl like the one I'm with now.



Let's see some pics.


----------



## BuckinFish

I've never seen a thread get a one star rating...awesome!!  Glad to hear you dropped the zero even though city chix is hot.  I second the pics...


----------



## wrestler

total upgrade!


----------



## T.P.

wrestler said:


> View attachment 739224
> 
> View attachment 739225
> 
> View attachment 739226
> 
> 
> 
> total upgrade!



Nice, Dude!!!


----------



## wrestler

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> this thread is total bull crap, made up and fake. Go back and read thru the punk that posted it drops in from time to time for rebuttals just to keep the thread going. Don't waste anymore time on this jerk



Waiting for an apology from this guy...


----------



## oops1

wrestler said:


> Alright, I have a different girlfriend now. We've been together for 10 months and I am really really happy with her. She's as country as cornbread and actually begs me to take her fishing from time to time. I would never ever date another one of them city type girls, especially after dating such a beautiful girl like the one I'm with now.



This happened to me but turned out to be a trap... Mine acted like she enjoyed these things until she got her hooks in me... By then it was too late. She does enjoy dove hunting but all the fishing trips ,scouting dates and deer hunts were just a ruse. I'm kinda glad though... That's my me time. Congrats to you on your new lady.


----------



## southernboy2147

i dont really want a woman that likes to hunt and fish like i do... that takes away from my alone time/time with my buddys


----------



## Luckybuck

If your passionate is for the outdoors and sounds like it is, you will be in for some difficult times if your GF does not change and I doubt that she will.  At 15, play the field and find someone that really cares about your feelings, I would be running away now.


----------



## wrestler

Oh, just to update y'all I'm 17, almost 18 now...


----------



## wrestler

oops1 said:


> This happened to me but turned out to be a trap... Mine acted like she enjoyed these things until she got her hooks in me... By then it was too late. She does enjoy dove hunting but all the fishing trips ,scouting dates and deer hunts were just a ruse. I'm kinda glad though... That's my me time. Congrats to you on your new lady.



I can guarantee that she likes that stuff. Been doin it with her daddy since way before i came along. But when we go fishing, i don't catch a thing ..i think she talks to much... lol. It's literally like that old evinrude commercial


----------



## The mtn man

southernboy2147 said:


> i dont really want a woman that likes to hunt and fish like i do... that takes away from my alone time/time with my buddys



I hear ya!!


----------



## bowbuck

I have two children with my country girl wife younger than this thread.   Let it die.


----------



## PappyHoel

bowbuck said:


> I have two children with my country girl wife younger than this thread.   Let it die.



Please stop bumping this thread


----------



## wrestler

bowbuck said:


> I have two children with my country girl wife younger than this thread.   Let it die.



your wife is less than 2.5 years old?


----------



## clickclick

Stay with her. 

Next thing you want be eating meatNo No:. You want ever own a truckNo No: because you will look tike one of them hunters. O, don't eat the fish ether. Do you want this to happen to ya The list can go on and on.

Stay true to who you are. Find a girlfriend that supports you and maybe willing to go hunting and fishing with you. She may become your wife. 
Good luck with your current GIRLFRIEND.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Alright, I think this one has run it's course.


----------

